# LA Modern Percussion - The update is finally here!



## Audio Ollie (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## BL (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## rudi (Jul 29, 2019)

+1


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh yes this is gunna be incredible. Alan is awesome 

-DJ


----------



## Blakus (Jul 29, 2019)

HYPE!


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 29, 2019)

Blakus said:


> HYPE!


Can you give us more infos please?


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 29, 2019)

About the specs....mics..... instruments .. techniques...
Thanks. Very interested.


----------



## stfciu (Jul 30, 2019)

+1
I think it is also very interesting that this is made in collaboration with Performance Samples.


----------



## Blakus (Jul 30, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Can you give us more infos please?


Sorry, I’m not the dev. I’m just the hype guy.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 30, 2019)

Can you please edit the title of this thread so that it’s not in all caps?


----------



## chillbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Can you please edit the title of this thread so that it’s not in all caps?


Aha! So I'm not the only one who gets very annoyed by this. This is a new feature the old forum did not allow titles to be all caps. You should complain to management.

Random fact, the old forum also did not allow titles to be all lowercase, which also annoyed me to no end. I do not like to be forced into using capitalization.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 30, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Sorry, I’m not the dev. I’m just the hype guy.



I knew Blakus had a real job! 

Magicians are so underpaid...


----------



## VinRice (Jul 30, 2019)

I thought it said La Moderne at first... a tiny trap drum kit from the pit at the Folies-Bergère?

I'm an idiot.


----------



## VinRice (Jul 30, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Random fact, the old forum also did not allow titles to be all lowercase, which also annoyed me to no end. I do not like to be forced into using capitalization.



Damn straight. Letters should be optional as well.


----------



## fish_hoof (Jul 30, 2019)

Alan is an awesome guy and incredible talent. Yea.... I'm looking forward to this! Not many drum libraries where I can feel the "thump" in my chest.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 30, 2019)

Consider me "teased".
Awaiting more info.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 31, 2019)

Performance Samples has always put out innovative great sounding stuff. Can't wait to see!


----------



## Denkii (Jul 31, 2019)

Change title to "NEW PERCUSSION INSTRUMENT - you wouldn't believe what happened next"
Also change avatar to something with boobs.
Become the clickbait. Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh Man ... those sound wizards all together....I'm in...... Waiting for more infos!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 31, 2019)

IS THERE ANY ADVANTAGE TO USING ALL CAPS WHEN SELLING SOMETHING ON A FORUM? CAN THIS TACTIC ACTUALLY BACKFIRE AND TURN MANY PEOPLE OFF? Tune in @ 11 and FIND OUT!


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 31, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Performance Samples has always put out innovative great sounding stuff. Can't wait to see!


+1


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 31, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Performance Samples has always put out innovative great sounding stuff. Can't wait to see!
> +1




I think the main operative name here is going to turn out to be *Alan Meyerson*. Not only is he "just" Zimmer's mixer, but he's an amazing recordist. I'll bet we will all be impressed with the visceral impact of the wavefront of the percussion in a library that he's willing to put his name on. That's something that Alan can capture as well as anyone. And that can't be faked with adding processing afterwards. 

.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi all,
I wanted to stop in here with some more details on the contents of the library.

It was two days at WB with a whole lot of drums, followed by two days mixing. Here's a very rough, unofficial list of the content.

- Dynamic Hits - highly dynamic hit patches where wide dynamic range is the sole focus. If I recall correctly, some of these are up to 30 layers of dynamics, if not more.

- Traditional Hits and Rolls - moderately dynamic (up to around 12 dynamics) patches with RR and MW-driven rolls in the same patch.

- Slow/Fast Flams - multiple takes and dynamics.. separated from the trad hits/rolls patch to preserve pre-roll.

- Fills (at two tempi) - a wide range of short to moderately long fills mapped across the keyboard that can be triggered at various beat-segmented points via "keyswitches".. so i.e. if you have a fill that goes da-da-da.. you can trigger "da-da-da..".. or "da-da" (the last two hits)... or "da"... (the last hit)

- Phrase-End Hits (an afterthought...another way to squeeze more out of the content captured)... these are the last note of the fills timed up and edited.. ideal for layering together and playing for repeated phrases because they have a somewhat lively nature being part of what was originally a performance.

- Improvs (at two+ tempi) - I had the musicians jam for 30-120sec or so..playing off each other's vibe.. and then laid it out in Kontakt so you can play the whole phrase or start at any point in the phrase (based on beat segmentation, like the fills).. you can "construct" your own ideas by using favored parts of the big performance.. so if you like a fill or part in one area.. you can trigger that.. then you can trigger another part.. etc. These are fairly ad-lib and messy, which can add spice to your more rhythmically-regimented drum parts as well. I also asked them to do some big-band ad libs, which were fun and hopefully people have a use for.

- There's also some rubs with some of the largest drums which can be used for ambient sound design and otherworldly sfx.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 31, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi all,
> I wanted to stop in here with some more details on the contents of the library.
> 
> It was two days at WB with a whole lot of drums, followed by two days mixing. Here's a very rough, unofficial list of the content.
> ...


Thanks for the infos. Seems really interesting......seems Big !
Can't wait...


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 1, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> - Improvs (at two+ tempi) - I had the musicians jam for 30-120sec or so..playing off each other's vibe.. and then laid it out in Kontakt so you can play the whole phrase or start at any point in the phrase (based on beat segmentation, like the fills).. you can "construct" your own ideas by using favored parts of the big performance.. so if you like a fill or part in one area.. you can trigger that.. then you can trigger another part.. etc. These are fairly ad-lib and messy, which can add spice to your more rhythmically-regimented drum parts as well. I also asked them to do some big-band ad libs, which were fun and hopefully people have a use for.



THIS is what has me excited more than anything else.


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey everyone! - On the off-chance you missed it:


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 2, 2019)

Great great product. Seems like HZP on steroids. Love the mics. And fills and improvs. What a great idea.
Has all the trads + ethnic percussions. + effects + dyn layers ....
Great ! Want more infos !!!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 2, 2019)

HZP + Strikeforce + fills = this?
Ouh my wallet hurts.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 2, 2019)

Jesus. Just when you thought nothing new could be done with cinematic percussion...


----------



## NoamL (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm digging this sound too. Release date & price??


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 2, 2019)

NoamL said:


> I'm digging this sound too. Release date & price??


Release in 4 days and 20 hours from now - Countdown here https://www.audioollie.com/lamodernpercussion
Price will be announced just then I guess.


----------



## sIR dORT (Aug 2, 2019)

Question - Do you think it will be a better overall perc lib compared to HZP?


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 2, 2019)

Ooh - looking forward to this!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 2, 2019)

Blakus said:


> HYPE!


HYPE!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 2, 2019)

Denkii said:


>


My machine is faulty. There is only one button that works and it doesn’t mention “adult” or “responsible” at all.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 2, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> Question - Do you think it will be a better overall perc lib compared to HZP?



I'm probably not the right person to answer this question but the library is totally different yet very complimentary to HZ percussion. From a sonic perspective, HZP does the hall sound best and works perfectly to add depth in the back of the mix. The close mics in HZP sound very close. LAMP kind of fills in that middle area -- close but still pushed back enough to feel large and work well with orchestra. The two libraries are incredibly effective when used together. With LAMP, we really wanted to capture that scoring stage sound you hear in scores like The Island, Blood Diamond, Black Hawk Down, MOS etc. which is very different from the big hall sound. Both have their place of course. From a performance perspective, the libraries are very different. Also from a mixing perspective, we approached this concept in a totally different manner. I'll be diving into all of this stuff in the coming days with more videos and walkthrough content. Thanks for your interest! We're incredibly proud of this library and very excited to share it with you all. 

Ollie


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 2, 2019)

Very tempted by this - depends on price point and if I can justify the $$

The sound is fantastic.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 2, 2019)

I am trying to replace SD3 from my template because of it’s cpu problems and this could be the one if the price is right!
Would like to see the instruments list though.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 2, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi all,
> I wanted to stop in here with some more details on the contents of the library.
> 
> It was two days at WB with a whole lot of drums, followed by two days mixing. Here's a very rough, unofficial list of the content.
> ...


jblunk, what about an instrument list?


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you tell us what is the size of this library ????? Hoping not tooooo many gigas ....


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 3, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Can you tell us what is the size of this library ????? Hoping not tooooo many gigas ....



Multiple mics + Round Robins + Velocity steps = lot of GB

That's the rule.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 3, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Can you tell us what is the size of this library ????? Hoping not tooooo many gigas ....



It's around 25gb. I'll put a patch list up sometime this weekend.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 3, 2019)

The demos/trailers are pretty impressive. I'm looking forward to release details.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2019)

Dynamic layers mapped across the keyboard! Definitely buying. It’s one of the reasons I love Strikeforce. This library sounds amazing and for it to be 25gb in size?! Excellent work!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 3, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> jblunk, what about an instrument list?



Here's the mostly-final patch list.

Sl = Solo
Ens = Ensemble (four musicians)
(from Ens) = Taken from the Ensemble sessions. This is only for fills and phrase-end hits (that use the last hit of the fills), because for the Ensembles fills, the lead percussionist would play the fill first, and then it was repeated by all four of them. The "from Ens" patches are that solo content, but from the Ensemble session and using Ensemble mic setups.

*Patch List - Part 1/2 (message character limit)*



> *Bass Drum Ens*
> 1. Bass Drum Ens - Hard 1 - Dynamic Hit.nki
> 2. Bass Drum Ens - Puilli - Dynamic Hit.nki
> 3. Bass Drum Ens - Hard 1 - Traditional Hits & Rolls.nki
> ...


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 3, 2019)

*Patch List - Part 2/2 (message character limit)*



> *Tom Sl*
> 1. Tom 1 Sl - Hard - Dynamic Hit.nki
> 2. Tom 1 Sl - Puilli - Dynamic Hit.nki
> 3. Tom 2 Sl - Hard - Dynamic Hit.nki
> ...


----------



## Denkii (Aug 3, 2019)

You shouldn't have.nkm is a badass band name.
Aw man that's an enormous list. Too bad I'm broke at the moment.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 3, 2019)

This looks amazing. Looking forward to it.

Can I request that you have some "master" patches with sounds on almost every key? There seems to be a trend with percussion libraries (HZP being the worst offender) which only use 5 or 6 notes in a patch. This requires loading 10 instances of the library when you could just have one big master patch for all low end perc, another for highs, etc. Years ago Cinesamples released an almost afterthought master patch like this for Drums of War 1, and it's the only thing I use from that library. You just go up the keyboard, "nope, nope, nope, yeah that one."

I know you're 4 days from launch, maybe if you do an update. [Edit: looks like you have that covered.]


----------



## AllanH (Aug 3, 2019)

synthetic said:


> This looks amazing. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Can I request that you have some "master" patches with sounds on almost every key?



I agree with this. The master patches are extremely useful.


----------



## midiman (Aug 3, 2019)

synthetic said:


> This looks amazing. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Can I request that you have some "master" patches with sounds on almost every key? There seems to be a trend with percussion libraries (HZP being the worst offender) which only use 5 or 6 notes in a patch. This requires loading 10 instances of the library when you could just have one big master patch for all low end perc, another for highs, etc. Years ago Cinesamples released an almost afterthought master patch like this for Drums of War 1, and it's the only thing I use from that library. You just go up the keyboard, "nope, nope, nope, yeah that one."
> 
> I know you're 4 days from launch, maybe if you do an update. [Edit: looks like you have that covered.]



+1 - I also am not fond of patches with only 4 or 5 keys assigned...

But I don't think this library will be that case. From what I read it has multiple dynamics stacked nicely on different keys instead of velocities which I really like! So much easier to make crescendos seem way more natural that way.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh my god ! So much content ! Super.
Thanks for the infos.
What kontakt version please ? 5 or 6 (not 6 please.....).


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 4, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Oh my god ! So much content ! Super.
> Thanks for the infos.
> What kontakt version please ? 5 or 6 (not 6 please.....).


Oh i see 5.8.1 on the video. Great.
This library is definitively for ME !!!


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 4, 2019)

synthetic said:


> This looks amazing. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Can I request that you have some "master" patches with sounds on almost every key? There seems to be a trend with percussion libraries (HZP being the worst offender) which only use 5 or 6 notes in a patch. This requires loading 10 instances of the library when you could just have one big master patch for all low end perc, another for highs, etc. Years ago Cinesamples released an almost afterthought master patch like this for Drums of War 1, and it's the only thing I use from that library. You just go up the keyboard, "nope, nope, nope, yeah that one."
> 
> I know you're 4 days from launch, maybe if you do an update. [Edit: looks like you have that covered.]



Hi Jeff, there are Master Patches. I love playing with these patches when I need a quick mash about the keyboard. I worked on the UI of the instrument as well as the creative & marketing direction for Audio Ollie as well as developing some multis.

Per Jasper's list...

*Master Patches*
1. All Ethnic Sl - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
2. All Ethnic Ens - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
3. All Orchestral Sl - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
4. All Orchestral Ens - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
5. All Taiko Sl - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
6. All Taiko Ens - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
7. All Toms & Bass Drums Sl - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
8. All Toms & Bass Drums Ens - Standard Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
9. All Ethnic Sl - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
10. All Ethnic Ens - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
11. All Orchestral Sl - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
12. All Orchestral Ens - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
13. All Taiko Sl - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
14. All Taiko Ens - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
15. All Toms & Bass Drums Sl - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki
16. All Toms & Bass Drums Ens - Split Velocity - Dynamic Hits.nki


Enjoy!


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm intrigued. If the price is right I'll definitely consider it.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 5, 2019)

Waiting for more videos !!! 2 days !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 5, 2019)

Any ideas on pricing ? Their Scoring synths don’t seem too expensive...perhaps with introductory pricing it might be reasonable..really loving the power of these sounds. Great interview with Alan Meyerson on Spitfire Creative Cribs...


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 6, 2019)

One day......tic tic tic.....


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2019)

TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 7, 2019)

Sounds really great, I like that the dynamics are spread across the keyboard JXL style. Have a feeling we're looking at £300+ entry.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2019)

77 minutes.......And....BOOOM!!!


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 7, 2019)

Ok, now the countdown is negative 1 day, 23 hrs, etc.

*WHERE IS IT I WANT IT NOW*


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 7, 2019)

Calm your wallet DOWN!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2019)

No....8 minutes .....And.......crack booooooom


----------



## Denkii (Aug 7, 2019)

The tease is unreal.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh shit....you are right....-1 day...etc.......pffffffffffff....
Boooooom


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 7, 2019)

*$349*

*Kontakt 5 Full
25 GB 
14 Mics
100 + Patches*


----------



## S R Krishnan (Aug 7, 2019)

It's there $349


----------



## S R Krishnan (Aug 7, 2019)

Till when is the intro pricing?


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 7, 2019)

Time to listen to all the demos!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice price! What I expected. Thought it may be even be a bit more. Hope to be able to buy it quite soon. If everything is as good as the bits from the teasers it will be THE percussion library for me. I hardly like any other perc lib out there! (ah - people meant the intro price the with 349!) The actual price is roughly my highest bet. But still ok for the content!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey Guys!

The main walkthrough will be up very soon, but in the meantime you can check out this short video going over the concept of our designed patches (multis).


----------



## John Busby (Aug 7, 2019)

Some really nice sounds in here for sure!
all of the demos are top notch but wouldn't expect anything less from Audio Ollie.
The production quality seems to have stepped up from Scoring Synths which was a very classy and professional release.

@Daniel James 
are you planning to have a stream of this one by chance?
The first video i saw of yours was when you did your review of HZP way way back.
Really interested to hear your thoughts on this one!

@Audio Ollie 
Really looking forward to your walkthrough video
Congratulations on this awesome collaborative release!


----------



## NoamL (Aug 7, 2019)

Sounds really... really good.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 7, 2019)

Gosh having to be a reasonable adult sucks sometimes (*most of the time) (*always?). One day maybe


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 7, 2019)

This is a winner! Huge congrats on this release, gonna buy it !


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 7, 2019)

Sounds huge and clean, accurate and powerful.. I love it!

@Audio Ollie How long the intro price is about to stay?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 7, 2019)

Manaberry said:


> Sounds huge and clean, accurate and powerful.. I love it!
> 
> @Audio Ollie How long the intro price is about to stay?



Thank you! Until the end of the month. We'll post the exact date and time on the site by the end of the day.


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Just found on their website: $349.- entry price!!


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 7, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Thank you! Until the end of the month. We'll post the exact date and time on the site by the end of the day.


Perfect! Thank you  and congrats on the release!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2019)

EeeePppppIiiiiiiiCccccccc!
Congratulations.
Hoping for a detailed walkthrough.


----------



## bryla (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 7, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> EeeePppppIiiiiiiiCccccccc!
> Congratulations.
> Hoping for a detailed walkthrough.



Ask and you shall receive! It's a long one, but there's a lot of content to get through. Enjoy!


----------



## NickDorito (Aug 7, 2019)

Anyone having trouble extracting the files on Windows? Theres a few file names with question marks in them:

BatFlap Kind of? (Modwheel tickies).nkm
Dojo Fight_XL_ALT3_Cleaner Low end_NoteINT_COMP+VERB_Final?.nkm
Drunken Theif V34(MW - Sticks)roomyshakerstaikolayer?.nkm

Can't use question marks in file names in Windows so they won't extract for me


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 7, 2019)

NickDorito said:


> Anyone having trouble extracting the files on Windows? Theres a few file names with question marks in them:
> 
> BatFlap Kind of? (Modwheel tickies).nkm
> Dojo Fight_XL_ALT3_Cleaner Low end_NoteINT_COMP+VERB_Final?.nkm
> ...



Yes.

I had to download the Instruments rar separately, and manually extract. It didn't work when I let continuata do it.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 7, 2019)

From the walkthrough it's clear that you guys have put a ton of thought into making this a great and authentic library. Ideas like preserving AM's mix chain inside Kontakt so that it applies to multi-hit musical performances instead of single-hit sample wavefiles is kind of genius.

Around 13:30 you mention the Note Interrupt feature. Can you clarify if you recommend having it on by default? I guess I don't understand why you'd want it off for NKIs that are modeling a single perc instrument? still watching the rest of the walkthrough atm


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 7, 2019)

NoamL said:


> From the walkthrough it's clear that you guys have put a ton of thought into making this a great and authentic library. Ideas like preserving AM's mix chain inside Kontakt so that it applies to multi-hit musical performances instead of single-hit sample wavefiles is kind of genius.
> 
> Around 13:30 you mention the Note Interrupt feature. Can you clarify if you recommend having it on by default? I guess I don't understand why you'd want it off for NKIs that are modeling a single perc instrument? still watching the rest of the walkthrough atm



Thanks for your kind words! 

The only reason you wouldn't want to have it on by default is because by cutting off the decays between notes you can occasionally lose a little bit of the room. It's more audible if you're working with a room heavy mix but I'll have it on most of the time.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 7, 2019)

Damn this sounds good. (looks around room for something to sell...)


----------



## Cat (Aug 7, 2019)

How long will the into price last?


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Aug 7, 2019)

Been beta testing this library. As you may already have garnered from the previews (or if you’ve already bought it and tested it) this library is quite different from most percussion libraries. You’re getting something that’s more raw and authentic, as opposed to ultra designed and processed. Which I think will make this one of those libraries that keeps on giving. It should prove very useful for cinematic music while offering a multitude of mics to make your own unique mixes and sound designy things. 

What really stuck out to me was how much body and clarity there is to the sound. It’s capable of sounding big without a huge room tail. So even though I already own HZ perc, this is a fantastic addition. 

If you’ve bought the library, *don’t* neglect to check out the multis. They are excellent and really give a glimpse of what you can do with this library.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow - this sounds very organic and powerful.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 7, 2019)

It was our honor!

Such an awesome experience to be able to work with Alan on this project. From watching his entire private microphone collection being wheeled into Warner Brothers, unboxing rare one-of-one microphones, watching him tweak microphone placements on the scoring stage, to seeing his precise moves on the mixer was an incredible thing to watch.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 7, 2019)

I already have 500 percussion libraries, but if I had to start all over again, this would be on the top of my list.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 7, 2019)

AllanH said:


> Wow - this sounds very organic and powerful.


Those were exactly the adjectives I was having in mind when listening to the demos. Organic was definitely the first. I guess I have to remind myself about the obligation of paying rent every morning from now on......


----------



## Clawrence (Aug 7, 2019)

Beautiful birds in the background of the walkthrough video got me buyin'


----------



## Blakus (Aug 7, 2019)

Everybody, please don't buy it. You don't need it, ok? All MINE!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the walkthrough. Really great .I LOVE long and detailed like this one. This library is definitively for me ( this week-end)....
Will there be a pdf manual somewhere ? Thanks.


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 8, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Everybody, please don't buy it. You don't need it, ok? All MINE!



Why? Is there a limited number of libraries which could be sold?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 8, 2019)

This sounds and looks (function wise) really, really good.
As others have said I have loads of percussion libs but this does sound very good. Weighing options...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 8, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Why? Is there a limited number of libraries which could be sold?


I think he wants to use it as a secret weapon that nobody else has. 
That, and the one who dies with the most sample libraries wins.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 8, 2019)

NickDorito said:


> Anyone having trouble extracting the files on Windows? Theres a few file names with question marks in them:
> 
> BatFlap Kind of? (Modwheel tickies).nkm
> Dojo Fight_XL_ALT3_Cleaner Low end_NoteINT_COMP+VERB_Final?.nkm
> ...


Ouch.....please change those names before i buy it....please...don't want to have any download problem... Thanks.


----------



## peakeleven (Aug 8, 2019)

Wow even though I already own many percussion libraries, this one seems VERY interesting indeed! =)

I hope they capture those low dynamics well, and that they cover the full range of orchestral percussion.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 8, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Everybody, please don't buy it. You don't need it, ok? All MINE!


I'm not gonna buy it. I'm sure. Never. I promise. 
Similarities in my future productions to this library are pure coincidence!


----------



## Glenn Broersma (Aug 8, 2019)

Hard to resist, very hard to resist


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 8, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Ouch.....please change those names before i buy it....please...don't want to have any download problem... Thanks.



Already fixed!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 8, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Already fixed!


Thanks a lot !!!!!!!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 8, 2019)

peakeleven said:


> and that they cover the full range of orchestral percussion.



uh not sure about that, seems pretty modern cinema/hyped stuff. 

there is a mile long list of orchestral percussion that's essential that isn't covered here, as to not spread false information


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I did a walkthrough video of my official demo. Hope it's a bit of use.


----------



## Strezov (Aug 8, 2019)

I also did a quick tryout - this is just 15 minutes into the library... Well done to Oliver, Jasper and everyone else involved!!!


P.S. For those of you hating Soundcloud quality as much as I do... https://rcrft.co/reel/4b5491c0-7393-468c-b1ec-efd995840187


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone else having difficulty installing? In Connect I'm stuck installing part02.rar after downloading


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 8, 2019)

Andrew0568 said:


> Anyone else having difficulty installing? In Connect I'm stuck installing part02.rar after downloading



Try doing a reset with connect. If that doesn't work send me an email and I'll get you manual links.


----------



## blue5 (Aug 8, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Try doing a reset with connect. If that doesn't work send me an email and I'll get you manual links.



Having issue with the install as well. Connect keeps crashing during installation all the time. If I export files manually it makes it until half of the library and then stops showing that some files are corrupted, but I can't find out wich .rar is corrupted. I'm on Mac Sierra, UnrarX.
Other than that, congrats on the release. Can't wait to try it out. It seems like this is THE Bible of the percussion libraries out there


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 8, 2019)

One question please....are the different octaves of mapped dynamic level keys velocity sensitive ?
I think so..... but not sure . Thanks.


----------



## blue5 (Aug 8, 2019)

It worked actually after trying couple of times


----------



## Akarin (Aug 8, 2019)

Got it. It's awesome. It was the missing link in my template. Nothing to add, back to playing with it!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 8, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> uh not sure about that, seems pretty modern cinema/hyped stuff.
> 
> there is a mile long list of orchestral percussion that's essential that isn't covered here, as to not spread false information


I think it was a question about whether it covers the orchestral range. I noted that there are no tympani's (but it's possible I missed them as not all the way through the walk through yet, but didn't see it in the list). If I understand correctly, this is more drums focused not glocks, marimbas, celeste etc.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 8, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I think it was a question about whether it covers the orchestral range. I noted that there are no tympani's (but it's possible I missed them as not all the way through the walk through yet, but didn't see it in the list). If I understand correctly, this is more drums focused not glocks, marimbas, celeste etc.



cymbals are also a huge part of orchestral percussion, not sure I even saw a snare drum

this isn't negative ofcourse, just don't want people to think this actually encompassing orchestral percussion, but rather a nice set of modern sounding drums for scoring/hybrid


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 8, 2019)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Some really nice sounds in here for sure!
> all of the demos are top notch but wouldn't expect anything less from Audio Ollie.
> The production quality seems to have stepped up from Scoring Synths which was a very classy and professional release.
> 
> ...



Yup this will be strongly featured in my next live stream. I'll make sure its a stream that gets to youtube just in case.

-DJ


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 8, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Yup this will be strongly featured in my next live stream. I'll make sure its a stream that gets to youtube just in case.
> 
> -DJ


YESsssssssssssssssss. Tadayyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 8, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I think it was a question about whether it covers the orchestral range. I noted that there are no tympani's (but it's possible I missed them as not all the way through the walk through yet, but didn't see it in the list). If I understand correctly, this is more drums focused not glocks, marimbas, celeste etc.


I'm sure you found the patch list in the meanwhile:


https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5c92dfb6ebfc7ff4df4efcc0/t/5d4a94e1e6cf6c00012a14c2/1565168868796/LAMP_PatchList.pdf


----------



## Christof (Aug 8, 2019)

I love this library, extremely easy and inspiring to play/perform.
The only thing that could be fixed are the improvisation patches (prerecorded performance loops).
They sound great and are very useful in certain quick sketching situations, but they don't have any release sample, when I stop triggering them they cut off immediately.
There is a workaround of course (playing the last end note with a real patch)
@Audio Ollie , is there any way to implement this in an update?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 8, 2019)

Christof said:


> I love this library, extremely easy and inspiring to play/perform.
> The only thing that could be fixed are the improvisation patches (prerecorded performance loops).
> They sound great and are very useful in certain quick sketching situations, but they don't have any release sample, when I stop triggering them they cut off immediately.
> There is a workaround of course (playing the last end note with a real patch)
> @Audio Ollie , is there any way to implement this in an update?


All well and good but does it work in The Robber? 

(note - while this post was said in jest, I seriously love that piece).


----------



## Christof (Aug 9, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> All well and good but does it work in The Robber?
> 
> (note - while this post was said in jest, I seriously love that piece).


Ha!Now you are challenging me!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 9, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> One question please....are the different octaves of mapped dynamic level keys velocity sensitive ?
> I think so..... but not sure . Thanks.


😴?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> 😴?



In the dynamic hit patches the first mapping style (blue keyboard spread) is not velocity sensitive, the other two (green keys) which are mapped to two keys are. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

Christof said:


> I love this library, extremely easy and inspiring to play/perform.
> The only thing that could be fixed are the improvisation patches (prerecorded performance loops).
> They sound great and are very useful in certain quick sketching situations, but they don't have any release sample, when I stop triggering them they cut off immediately.
> There is a workaround of course (playing the last end note with a real patch)
> @Audio Ollie , is there any way to implement this in an update?



Thanks Christof! Glad you're enjoying the library. You can adjust the release of the improv patches via the main AHDSR on the mod page. They're not sampled releases of course, but you can smooth things out quite a bit by tweaking that setting. Adding release samples might be tricky but we'll look into it. 

Cheers!


----------



## sIR dORT (Aug 9, 2019)

@Audio Ollie I'm guessing not since it's not on your website, but do you guys have a student discount? The library looks and sounds awesome, but as a student, I can't afford that at all, so was just wondering.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 9, 2019)

Looking forward to more user demos and reviews...


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 9, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Try doing a reset with connect. If that doesn't work send me an email and I'll get you manual links.



The library sounds _amazing! _

Completely deleting Connect from my Mac and re-installing fixed all issues for me


----------



## axb312 (Aug 9, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Yup this will be strongly featured in my next live stream. I'll make sure its a stream that gets to youtube just in case.
> 
> -DJ


When is the stream planned for May I ask?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> @Audio Ollie I'm guessing not since it's not on your website, but do you guys have a student discount? The library looks and sounds awesome, but as a student, I can't afford that at all, so was just wondering.



We offer an additional 30% for students. Shoot me an email with a valid student ID at [email protected]


----------



## peakeleven (Aug 9, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> uh not sure about that, seems pretty modern cinema/hyped stuff.
> 
> there is a mile long list of orchestral percussion that's essential that isn't covered here, as to not spread false information



Hmm...well I will wait and see. I just got Orchestral Percussion SDX for Superior Drummer, and that product truly covered the essential orchestral percussion kit imho. Also not at all hyped/processed to my ears at least. =)


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 9, 2019)

Here's a pre-review Daniel James did of the library, stoked to watch the full review!


----------



## Nicola74 (Aug 9, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> We offer an additional 30% for students. Shoot me an email with a valid student ID at [email protected]


Is the additional 30% valid also for music teachers?


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 9, 2019)

ryanstrong said:


> Here's a pre-review Daniel James did of the library, stoked to watch the full review!


what a waste of my time. why would you cut together existing promo vids and adlib comments on top of it? daniel, that's just silly clickbait.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow there's so much stuff here. Still digging into it but this might be one of the MOST deep sampled "epic/cinematic" percussion libraries I've ever encountered, both on the mix side and the recording side. For example in the "Daiko" folder there's not only the ensemble but 4 different soloists all recorded with full dynamics... the bass drum ensemble has recorded not just hits and rolls but phrase-end hits, flams in different tempos AND dynamics, short riff-phrases in two different tempos, improv sessions... And then on the mixing side there's 9 mics available for everything, and a complete inside-Kontakt mix chain for each of the close/mid/room/amb submix busses.

Interface is really nice too. Can I suggest a quality-of-life improvement, if the GUI could indicate what is the most recent mix preset that was loaded? Room 1 vs Mid 4 etc. Also - I know Performance Samples doesn't really do manuals  - is there anywhere where it's explained what exactly is going on in Room 1 vs 2 3 4? Is it just a more "aggressive"/processed mix? And where does the standard stereomix that loads on initialization fit into that scheme?

EDIT: 4 different djuns omg  you can create a piece for djun quartet with this library!


----------



## Kony (Aug 9, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> what a waste of my time. why would you cut together existing promo vids and adlib comments on top of it? daniel, that's just silly clickbait.


You might not have noticed it but the video was posted by Audio Ollie


----------



## Cat (Aug 9, 2019)

Lots and lots of hiss...I tried the methods from the Walkthrough but eventually I had to insert a X-Noise plugin...


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 9, 2019)

Nicola74 said:


> Is the additional 30% valid also for music teachers?


Yes! Shoot us an email at [email protected]


----------



## axb312 (Aug 9, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Wow there's so much stuff here. Still digging into it but this might be one of the MOST deep sampled "epic/cinematic" percussion libraries I've ever encountered, both on the mix side and the recording side. For example in the "Daiko" folder there's not only the ensemble but 4 different soloists all recorded with full dynamics... the bass drum ensemble has recorded not just hits and rolls but phrase-end hits, flams in different tempos AND dynamics, short riff-phrases in two different tempos, improv sessions... And then on the mixing side there's 9 mics available for everything, and a complete inside-Kontakt mix chain for each of the close/mid/room/amb submix busses.
> 
> Interface is really nice too. Can I suggest a quality-of-life improvement, if the GUI could indicate what is the most recent mix preset that was loaded? Room 1 vs Mid 4 etc. Also - I know Performance Samples doesn't really do manuals  - is there anywhere where it's explained what exactly is going on in Room 1 vs 2 3 4? Is it just a more "aggressive"/processed mix? And where does the standard stereomix that loads on initialization fit into that scheme?
> 
> EDIT: 4 different djuns omg  you can create a piece for djun quartet with this library!



Why does it say 14 mics on the LAMP page?


----------



## axb312 (Aug 9, 2019)

Cat said:


> Lots and lots of hiss...I tried the methods from the Walkthrough but eventually I had to insert a X-Noise plugin...



Could you post an example with steps on how the sound (noise) was acheived?


----------



## Random Guy (Aug 9, 2019)

Kony said:


> You might not have noticed it but the video was posted by Audio Ollie


So, I guess it's going to be a paid review then.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 10, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> In the dynamic hit patches the first mapping style (blue keyboard spread) is not velocity sensitive, the other two (green keys) which are mapped to two keys are. Is that what you meant?


Yes. Thanks. Bought the library.Really Fantastic sound.
Waouhhhhh.
Thanks à lot.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 10, 2019)

Would like à user manual......Don't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 10, 2019)

Cat said:


> Lots and lots of hiss...I tried the methods from the Walkthrough but eventually I had to insert a X-Noise plugin...


No more hiss than any other recordings IME. When lots of processing is applied, the noise floor will always become more of an issue. It's super easy to control on the modulation tab. Set the LP Cutoff to around 10k, dial in the decay knob so the filter only kicks in after the initial attack. I'm really impressed with that modulation page, so simple yet effective - I've always wished for something exactly like this in other libraries. So easy to get the low-end decay just right too.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 10, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> So, I guess it's going to be a paid review then.



Not at all. Daniel was on our beta team (which he mentions), and other than getting a free copy of the library, wasn't and won't be paid a dime. He posted a live stream and we pulled out the parts where he mentioned LAMP. Besides being quite funny, there's some useful information in there for potential customers based on his experience using the library up to this point.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 10, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Why does it say 14 mics on the LAMP page?



14 mics plus 2 x Mixes = 16


----------



## Cat (Aug 10, 2019)

Thank you for the advice, of course I watched the walkthrough and did all that LPF/Decay thing. However this morning when got back to it I decided to also lower the Saturation level; this lowered the noise floor to an acceptable level (the X-Noise plugin was degrading the sound so I took it out). I am using the Toms Ens and BD Ens at low dynamics, i know that is part of the problem but that is what I needed and what I was after when I purchased the library.

Fantastic library, it has a learning curve, on my next track I'll know what to do 




Blakus said:


> No more hiss than any other recordings IME. When lots of processing is applied, the noise floor will always become more of an issue. It's super easy to control on the modulation tab. Set the LP Cutoff to around 10k, dial in the decay knob so the filter only kicks in after the initial attack. I'm really impressed with that modulation page, so simple yet effective - I've always wished for something exactly like this in other libraries. So easy to get the low-end decay just right too.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 10, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> 14 mics plus 2 x Mixes = 16



(9) individual mics (4 mic) premix and (1) stereo mix


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 10, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> (9) individual mics (4 mic) premix and (1) stereo mix



Thank you! My bad!


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 10, 2019)

Is anyone else getting stupidly slow downloads..... 8mb per second (1 megabyte)? My connection is a hell of a lot faster and I ran a speed test at the same time which came out 15x faster.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 10, 2019)

trumpoz said:


> Is anyone else getting stupidly slow downloads..... 8mb per second (1 megabyte)? My connection is a hell of a lot faster and I ran a speed test at the same time which came out 15x faster.



Try pausing and un-pausing in the Connect app. I usually get 80mbits but here and there it will slow down to 5mbits - but doing the pause/un-pause thing usually kicks it in the teeth and it gets faster.


----------



## Kony (Aug 10, 2019)

trumpoz said:


> Is anyone else getting stupidly slow downloads..... 8mb per second (1 megabyte)? My connection is a hell of a lot faster and I ran a speed test at the same time which came out 15x faster.


I think I've found the problem


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 10, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Try pausing and un-pausing in the Connect app. I usually get 80mbits but here and there it will slow down to 5mbits - but doing the pause/un-pause thing usually kicks it in the teeth and it gets faster.


I tried :-(

Im about to go into an orchestra pit for a matinee so hopefully it will sort itself out.


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 11, 2019)

Finally finished downloading..... these are fantastic - going through the multies and ensemble patches atm. The OH Tom_Bass mix is a favourite mix atm. This is going to take a while to really go through. 

Bravo to Audio Ollie


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 11, 2019)

Just realized the round robins are only on the traditional hit patches....would have loved more round robin patches.......but anyway fantastic sound.....amd the multis and rough multis ...waouh......instant Zimmer : batman .....sound designed.....the best part of this library: the multis !!!
Thanks a lot......(user manual ???? no...hummm).


----------



## sin(x) (Aug 11, 2019)

Actually, can you (or anyone else, hi Audio Ollie) tell me more about the RRs? I haven't found any reliable info on RRs in the official specs, so I'm curious which patches have them at all (what do you mean with "traditional hits"?) and how many.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 11, 2019)

There are dynamic hits patches and a few traditional hits patches.
The dynamic hits patches have no rr but you play the different dynamics.
The trad patches cycle through rrs.
These are 2 different approaches.
I prefer trad rr patches . With dyn hit patches if you hit 2 times the same key with the same velocity : same sample.

With rr patches, when hitting same key at same velocity 2 times : 2 different samples..

But as i said , the BIG plus of this library are the mics and the.....multis . Never heard so punchy multis. You have HZ's and JXL's sound. Really. Ready at your finger tips.
And i didn't expect so many sound design sounds. Big plus.
The library is so deep, it is going to take a while to go through. But that's what we all want ! Have a good day. Bye.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh forgot to mention , the fills (great idea) , improvs ( epic) , love the flams ......
Love the transpose function and velocity function....


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 11, 2019)

sin(x) said:


> Actually, can you (or anyone else, hi Audio Ollie) tell me more about the RRs? I haven't found any reliable info on RRs in the official specs, so I'm curious which patches have them at all (what do you mean with "traditional hits"?) and how many.



Hey! The 'traditional hits and rolls' patches are the ones with Round Robbin. They have 12 dynamics and 7rr to be specific. Most of the major ensembles (Taikos, Daikos, Toms, Bass Drums, Shakers) feature these traditional patches. Otherwise the rest of the drums utilize the Dynamic Hit approach. You can check out the patch list on our site.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hy.... discovering... discovering...such a deep library..LOVE stacking percs and modifying velocity sesnsitivity. Playing with the modulations gives Fantastic possibilities. Congratulations for this release Audio Ollie and team.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 11, 2019)

@Audio Ollie Is there any way to ask Alan to bring some copies at his next masterclass? :D


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 12, 2019)

Manaberry said:


> @Audio Ollie Is there any way to ask Alan to bring some copies at his next masterclass? :D



It's funny you ask that. Alan was recently mentioning that he wanted to go over the library at his next Mix With The Masters session. Will be looking into this.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey Oliver & Jasper,

really liking everything about LAMP so far.

But I think it would be helpful if you created a Mix Preset called “Default Stereo Mix” that unloads all EQs and compressors along with soloing the stereo-mix mic.

Here is what I'm observing with the script behavior -

1. When a Mix Preset is selected, various EQs/compressors/etc will be activated on the submix busses as well as the stereo bus (visible on the Effects page).
2. If you try to go back to the standard stereo mix, there is no standard mix preset in the Mix Presets menu.
3. If you try to go back to the standard stereo mix by selecting the stereo mix mic, the other submix mics _will_ purge _*but*_ effects will still remain active on all busses, including the stereo bus.

I suspect this is why people are experiencing excessive *unintended* hiss. If you listen to a lot of the more bass and room heavy instruments like the bass drum ensemble, the mix presets have somewhat more hiss than the standard mix. If you go from any Close/Mid/Room type Mix Preset back to soloing the stereo mic mix _you are NOT hearing the out of the box stereo mic mix_ but rather one with an EQ applied that among other things applies +3dB (shelf?) at 7.5k.

Again this could be easily solved by creating a Default mix preset


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 12, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> It's funny you ask that. Alan was recently mentioning that he wanted to go over the library at his next Mix With The Masters session. Will be looking into this.


Haha incredible indeed! Looking forward to see him using it!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 12, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> It's funny you ask that. Alan was recently mentioning that he wanted to go over the library at his next Mix With The Masters session. Will be looking into this.



A free, freely accessible session would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 12, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Try pausing and un-pausing in the Connect app. I usually get 80mbits but here and there it will slow down to 5mbits - but doing the pause/un-pause thing usually kicks it in the teeth and it gets faster.



I actually try to avoid Connect, because it really hogs my machine. I usually get manual links and download directly to my NAS.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 12, 2019)

axb312 said:


> A free, freely accessible session would be greatly appreciated.



Due to his extremely busy schedule this will probably be impossible, but hey I'll ask!


NoamL said:


> Hey Oliver & Jasper,
> 
> really liking everything about LAMP so far.
> 
> ...



Great idea! I'll make it sometime this week along with a few other technical focused presets.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 13, 2019)

Ollie,

The multis are amazing! A huge amount of variance in tone and style. The sound design aspect is 'beyond the pale'. I look forward to the upcoming Artist Multi Sets that you mentioned toward the end of one of your vids. 

I'm sure the great basic sound quality of all the drum mics helped make this possible. You did so much work on the basic material - and it came off well. 

Just coming up with the idea of using Alan Meyerson as the recordist - and then actually getting him to buy into it... well, good goin'.

.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 13, 2019)

The multis and there sure are a lot of them puts this library over the top, it is really great. The recording quality and versatility are unparalleled


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Aug 13, 2019)

Ok, fine @Audio Ollie take my money! This is too hard to resist! I hope you are happy!

In a more serious note, honestly, I never purchased a library so soon after it came out! 

The intro price, -considering there are 2 companies involved and Alan Meyerson- is just perfect! Excellent sound, excellent marketing and excellent price!

@Audio Ollie you set an example I hope a lot more will follow! Kudos!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2019)

Shhhhh, Ned. There there :::soothing earth tones:::


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 13, 2019)

Are there rolls articulations in all the patches?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 14, 2019)

Has anyone had chance to compare this to the AM mixes in HZPro? Obviously its a different room/drums etc so will undoubtedly sound very different


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 14, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Are there rolls articulations in all the patches?



No, Just in the traditional hits and rolls patches.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 15, 2019)

Happy LAMP owner here. It really is a game-changing percussion library. _Sound is everything. _And LAMP has it. 

Like a lot of people, I own several percussion libraries. This one is sonically the deepest and most forcefully impactful. The basic patches have a huge amount of options to adapt the sound to whatever you want - the 14 mic combinations and the ability to route them variously to all sorts of FX and modulation - right within the Kontakt instance. You can save that change as a Kontakt instrument and you always have it available. It's totally cool in the Ensemble patches that various mics are most centered around differing drums. For example, in the Taiko Ensemble you can focus on one (or more) drum(s) and work with that isolated instrument. Then decide later if you want to add more drums to your sound for that section of music. 

For quick and easy, simply clicking on the presets and choosing the factory presets of Close, MID and Room - each with 4 different levels of dynamics processing on them. You might never really need to go any farther. 

As I've said earlier, the current list of multis is very large and has an extremely wide stylistic range. _Don't forget to check out the Alts & Roughs disclosure arrow at the bottom of the Multis list._ There's just as much material in there as the Multi list itself. 


Do I have any issues with it? Well, yes... 

- I want more instruments done with the same quality of treatment. Will there be a LAMP2? I can't wait to see snare, timpani, gongs and metals with the same forceful, deep impact. 

- I'd also like to see somewhere on the GUI which preset I've chosen. NoamL mentioned this, too.

- I wouldn't mind seeing dedicated keyswitches with short programmed MIDI phrases. We see these in differing styles within libraries like LADD, Evolution Series World Percussion and Master Sessions Ensemble Drums, etc. Just a little something to spark creativity and get a cue going quickly. 

Hopefully we'll see some more vids from Ollie. He goes into great detail. Very conversational. His vids remind me of the early walkthroughs of Paul at Spitfire. I appreciated those a lot. 

.


----------



## In.sight (Aug 15, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Happy LAMP owner here. It really is a game-changing percussion library. _Sound is everything. _And LAMP has it.
> 
> Like a lot of people, I own several percussion libraries. This one is sonically the deepest and most forcefully impactful. The basic patches have a huge amount of options to adapt the sound to whatever you want - the 14 mic combinations and the ability to route them variously to all sorts of FX and modulation - right within the Kontakt instance. You can save that change as a Kontakt instrument and you always have it available. It's totally cool in the Ensemble patches that various mics are most centered around differing drums. For example, in the Taiko Ensemble you can focus on one (or more) drum(s) and work with that isolated instrument. Then decide later if you want to add more drums to your sound for that section of music.
> 
> ...



Toontrack have already made an Orchestral SDX where are the most realistic timpani, snares and gongs on the market. Have you check it ?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 15, 2019)

Own it. 

Snares are OK - definitely the best part of the library. Not impressed with the rest of it. _And I like SD3 a lot_. Honestly I haven't felt impelled to use it after the initial purchase. I really was looking forward to the release of this for several months. A bit shocked by the end product. 

I like the snares in Berlin Percussion, too. They have a ton of different snares in that library. 

.


----------



## In.sight (Aug 15, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Own it.
> 
> Snares are OK - definitely the best part of the library. Not impressed with the rest of it. _And I like SD3 a lot_. Honestly I haven't felt impelled to use it after the initial purchase. I really was looking forward to the release of this for several months. A bit shocked by the end product.
> 
> ...



Toontrack's Orchestral SDX is sounding more realistic than most of the top percussion libraries. And that's why it is special.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 15, 2019)

In.sight said:


> Toontrack's Orchestral SDX is sounding more realistic than most of the top percussion libraries. And that's why it is special.



You are new here and thanks for taking part in the forum. You will find few people who will agree with you on SDX's orchestral percussion library. SDX though in general is universally loved, happy user here too.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 16, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Happy LAMP owner here. It really is a game-changing percussion library. _Sound is everything. _And LAMP has it.
> 
> Like a lot of people, I own several percussion libraries. This one is sonically the deepest and most forcefully impactful. The basic patches have a huge amount of options to adapt the sound to whatever you want - the 14 mic combinations and the ability to route them variously to all sorts of FX and modulation - right within the Kontakt instance. You can save that change as a Kontakt instrument and you always have it available. It's totally cool in the Ensemble patches that various mics are most centered around differing drums. For example, in the Taiko Ensemble you can focus on one (or more) drum(s) and work with that isolated instrument. Then decide later if you want to add more drums to your sound for that section of music.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this very thoughtful post, Jack! I'm very pleased that you're enjoying the library so far. 

Regarding orchestral percussion - Audio Ollie & Performance Samples are collaborating on a MASSIVE orchestral/choral line of products this year at a world class scoring stage. This will include a large collection of percussion including timps, snares, gongs, tonal, etc. - all the drums you'd expect in an orchestral line and more. Rather than trying to squeeze that stuff into LAMP, we decided to hold off and ensure that we have plenty of time to get it done properly. We also wanted the orchestral percussion to be recorded in the same room as the rest of the orchestra. 

I'll look into adding the preset names into the UI when loaded. 

As far as midi phrases and grooves go, we've already started building a sequencer into the UI for a future update. The plan is to release groove packs alongside the multi packs. It should take LAMP to a whole new level - we're really excited about it!!

Again, thanks for your kind words. I'll be posting some videos this coming week!

All the best,

Ollie


----------



## Denkii (Aug 16, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Thanks for this very thoughtful post, Jack! I'm very pleased that you're enjoying the library so far.
> 
> Regarding orchestral percussion - Audio Ollie & Performance Samples are collaborating on a MASSIVE orchestral/choral line of products this year at a world class scoring stage. This will include a large collection of percussion including timps, snares, gongs, tonal, etc. - all the drums you'd expect in an orchestral line and more. Rather than trying to squeeze that stuff into LAMP, we decided to hold off and ensure that we have plenty of time to get it done properly. We also wanted the orchestral percussion to be recorded in the same room as the rest of the orchestra.
> 
> ...


A future free (?) update?
I might actually DO have to look into this. Ugh...got me.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 16, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Thanks for this very thoughtful post, Jack! I'm very pleased that you're enjoying the library so far.
> 
> Regarding orchestral percussion - Audio Ollie & Performance Samples are collaborating on a MASSIVE orchestral/choral line of products this year at a world class scoring stage. This will include a large collection of percussion including timps, snares, gongs, tonal, etc. - all the drums you'd expect in an orchestral line and more. Rather than trying to squeeze that stuff into LAMP, we decided to hold off and ensure that we have plenty of time to get it done properly. We also wanted the orchestral percussion to be recorded in the same room as the rest of the orchestra.
> 
> ...



Hi Ollie ,

Would've been nice to have the snares in LAMP itself. An epic snare ensemble per se. Please see if this can be done in an update.

FX parameter values are missing in the UI too. I believe these are needed.

If you are building a sequencer, please let it be capable of exporting MIDI as well..

Will the upcoming groove/ multi packs be free? That would be awesome.

Also, when you saying "collaborating this year", do you mean you're hoping to release this year or are you working on it this year? 

The library sounds awesome btw. Great work!


----------



## studiotek (Aug 18, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Regarding orchestral percussion - Audio Ollie & Performance Samples are collaborating on a MASSIVE orchestral/choral line of products this year at a world class scoring stage. This will include a large collection of percussion including timps, snares, gongs, tonal, etc. - all the drums you'd expect in an orchestral line and more.
> 
> Ollie



Hi Ollie! This sounds great!
Will these new libraries include a dedicated/descrete Center Channel for true Left, Center, Right mixing (from the Decca Tree for example)? Maybe also a descrete LFE channel for instruments where appropriate?


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 18, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> As far as midi phrases and grooves go, we've already started building a sequencer into the UI for a future update. The plan is to release groove packs alongside the multi packs. It should take LAMP to a whole new level - we're really excited about it!!


Hi Ollie, would you be able to confirm is this a kind of thing like is in Action Strikes. i have that library and love it, however your sounds are far superior. Would this be a free update ? That may be enough to tip me over the edge to find the money to buy this. Sounds really great. Great work. Thanks !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 18, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Hi Ollie ,
> 
> Would've been nice to have the snares in LAMP itself. An epic snare ensemble per se. Please see if this can be done in an update.
> 
> ...



Hey guys,

To answer some of your questions:

We've noted all of your suggestion for UI improvements. Thanks for those.

Sequencer will have Midi Thru and export.

The update will be free.

With the upcoming groove and multi packs, some will be free and some won't depending on scope and people involved. The idea is that we'll be getting some very talented guest composer/producer/sound designers to work on these. Either way the one's that aren't free will be affordable.

If we go back to get snares we might as well go back and get everything else we missed the first time around and release it as LAMP 2. Based on how well LAMP is being received, I'm sure this will happen sometime in the near future but no promises just yet!

Performance Samples & Audio Ollie will be working on a bunch of major releases this year, including the huge symphonic orchestral project. That won't be out until next year, however, our chamber strings library is well under way and might make an appearance later this year 

Thanks again!

Ollie


----------



## VinRice (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, I caved and bought it. Holy Krapola, this thing is immense.

Recording quality is immaculate with full dynamic range and strong transients. Whack on the compression and EQ and you can stun small children at 100 metres.

This really shows in the Multis, of which there are a lot. Multiple drums with EQ, Compression and Saturation and you have instant Hollywood Franchise Movie. There are also a bunch of Multis with a more sound design bent which could be very useful.

How does it compare to HZP? Well, this interesting. The Alan Meyerson mixes in HZP have the same sort of width and punch but its clear that HZP is hamstrung by one thing: Air Studios is NOT the right environment for this sort of percussion. The hall reverb is just too much and there is simply no way of getting rid of it, even in the close mics. LAMP provides so many more mic and processing options that in terms of usability it's not even close.

I couldn't really afford this right now but I'm a very happy bunny. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 18, 2019)

VinRice said:


> Holy Krapola, this thing is immense.


Yeah VinRice,

It already is so deep. Getting the sequencer on board should make it even more powerful. It certainly will make it more usable - certainly for me at least. The sequencer itself is the most interesting part of the upcoming free upgrade. Probably even more than the groove packs. Just a personal preference there. But more multis will be great.

I totally agree with your take that Air Studio is not the best room for percussion. It's the ER's of the room. I have HZ Perc Pro (and Spitfire Percussion) and while it's quite usable it certainly doesn't have the initial solid waveform that gives a visceral punch which can't really be achieved after the initial recording. I certainly like Alan Meyerson's personal touch on the HZP mixes but he had to deal with original samples that were pretty much beyond his control. It's great that he finally got total say in how a perc library should sound - the room, mic, players, instruments.

I don't even want to think about Ollie's other projects now... the guy has 'way too much going on.

There are so many finesse points to learn in this library. I enjoy finding new stuff every time. Here's hoping Ollie makes some new vids dealing with some of these finer details. I just saw the re-issued Don Bodin video review (after Don made a bit of a technical mistake that effected the sound of 3/4 of the original review). In it Don makes some good suggestions for re-doing a couple instruments.

Oh yeah, and LAMP works well with other instruments in a mix.

.

edit: It's too bad that in Don Bodin's new video review that when he went to the presets he didn't bother to click on the Close, Mid and Room presets each having 4 increasing levels of processing. These have the greatest amount of impact. It really would have shown the library in a better light. As the video progressed I kept saying to myself, 'C'mon... click on those!'. I don't think you really get to know how good this lib is until you hear those.


----------



## Denkii (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm still on the fence.
Do I want this when I already have Strikeforce and the usual suspects like action strikes, damage etc.?
It seems like there's a lot to like.


----------



## YanJ (Aug 18, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> To answer some of your questions:
> 
> ...



In fact, I very much hope that the official can add Loop rhythm functions, such as: Taiko Creator. I also bought your sound library in the first place. Come on. Looking forward to your update!


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 18, 2019)

How are you all dealing with the fact that there are no round robins? I find this very limiting.

The library sounds great, and the one velocity layer per key works some of the time, like for build ups and such. But you can't have repeating hits at the same velocity. So, if you want to do, say, something like what is below, you can't. How are you guys getting along here?


----------



## NoamL (Aug 18, 2019)

@erica-grace For a passage like that I'd build it using the "Traditional Hit & Roll" patches for the Taiko Ens. The H&R patches are available for Bass Drum Ensemble, Taiko Ensemble & Soloist, Daiko Ensemble, Tom Ensemble & Soloist, and the Shakers. All of those H&R patches have the old school round-robin sampling approach.

Also, for percussion grooves and patterns, I've found that the Dynamic Hits patches work ok when I realized repeating a sample every once in a while isn't very audible. For example a pattern of 16ths could be on keys 7-2-5-3-8-4-5-2, the repeated 5's and 2's aren't very apparent. But it's very important for 7 and 8 to be different samples as they are the downbeat hits and monopolize the listener's attention.

It took some time to wrap my brain around the Dynamic Hits patches but now I really like the control they offer. The only problem is they are mapped diatonically which makes it a real pain to shift patterns up and down. Unless I'm missing something, chromatic mapping would have been smarter. I'm probably gonna end up using the velocity based versions of the Dynamic Hits patches, as it's just easier for me to understand that way of working, but I really really like the guaranteed "X velocity = Y sample" setup. It's like you're printing to audio as you write. Whatever you write, you'll get the exact same thing every time on playback.

I second the impression that there's A LOT to dig into here. I also agree with you @Jack Weaver about the recorded tone of the library. It has a lot of clarity & neutrality in a good way. All those multis that came with the library are good examples of different directions the sound could be pushed, but the out of the box sound is really nice and neutral and the fact that they've sampled different soloists of the same type of drum gives you a ton of control. With some perc libraries it's almost like the samples are samples of the room as much as they are samples of the instruments. Which is great for composers who want the sound of this or that particular hall. Similarly other libraries have curated ensembles of drums, this library has that but then you can break down those ensembles to the individual solo drums. Neat!

In regards to the comparisons with other libraries, the thing that springs to mind is - the amount of material here is so dense and diverse, and frankly, they put so much effort into sampling individual instruments above and beyond the ensembles, that this probably isn't the "fastest" percussion library out there. If you just want to lay down some epic hits or a drum pattern there are lots of libraries that let you press 1 key and out comes 8 bars of some mastered, processed, cinematic-sounding perc groove that you didn't write. No shame, I've done that myself on some 2 AM tracks... but if you actually want to build your ensembles, down to selecting individual instruments, this is a really deep toolkit. There's some legwork involved before even writing anything though. Because just setting up all the hit-roll patches and all the Dynamic Hits patches, to say nothing of the flams, is already pushing 100 NKIs.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 19, 2019)

There IS a lot to discover.
I see this library as a perc-synth.Very organic sound and tons of sound manipulations available That's What i love. You take one sound and apply X parameters and there you go : X new sounds.
You can basically create every sound you want
One tip....if we don't like the chromatic mapped dyn sounds.....Just add à modulator (bipolar random) that is attached to sample start.....And increase velocity sensitivity to max...And there you go : you have simulated round robins and velocity sensitive dyn hits !!!
I think Audio Ollie is becoming What OT is : a Fantastic company with innovative vsts.
Yeah!


----------



## VinRice (Aug 19, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> How are you all dealing with the fact that there are no round robins? I find this very limiting.
> 
> The library sounds great, and the one velocity layer per key works some of the time, like for build ups and such. But you can't have repeating hits at the same velocity. So, if you want to do, say, something like what is below, you can't. How are you guys getting along here?



Just play them in on the velocity-sensitive keys like any other library, or use the rolls and hits patches. No drummer plays with same velocity on each hit. I like being able to sculpt the dynamics precisely, plus you can double and triple the ensemble size when Massiveness™ is required.


----------



## Mishabou (Aug 19, 2019)

can this library be used for small ensemble and intimate stuff ?


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 19, 2019)

Mishabou said:


> can this library be used for small ensemble and intimate stuff ?





Actually I just created a demo for LA Modern Percussion that features _mostly_ all close mics for a very intimate and drier sound. I also used a lot of the solo instruments and stacked those solo instruments to create width but without making it feel 'large'.

The library is actually excellent at not only epic large and roomy stuff but also for that organic and intimate stuff. This is due in part because of the way Alan recorded it but also because Warner Brothers is that sweet spot of not being too big and not too small to where you can really craft the size. And with all the clarity in the recordings you can really bring out detail with the closer mics.

Hopefully my track shows off LA Modern Percussion in this versatile way. It's not just an epic blockbuster library (which it does very well) but it's also able to handle underscore or intimate percussive tasks.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 19, 2019)

ryanstrong said:


>




Very nice Ryan.


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 19, 2019)

@ Noam - thanks.

@Vin - no, that doesnt work; there is too much of a difference between the velocities, but thank you.


----------



## In.sight (Aug 19, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> there is too much of a difference between the velocities


Where ? in LA drums ?


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 19, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> @Vin - no, that doesnt work; there is too much of a difference between the velocities, but thank you.



If you use velocity under advanced your DAW will control the the volume of each sample. You can make your hardest hits the quietest. Meaning you can balance out passages. 

Excuse the mundane-ness of the passage. It's just to show you the volume per hit can be altered.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 19, 2019)

For fast, repeated sounds, workarounds can be used.

Don't know why the devs would release a cinematic drum lib without the requisite round robins tho. Kinda defying logic for me.

@Audio Ollie?


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 19, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> If you use velocity under advanced your DAW will control the the volume of each sample. You can make your hardest hits the quietest. Meaning you can balance out passages.
> 
> Excuse the mundane-ness of the passage. It's just to show you the volume per hit can be altered.



Thanks! 

So, doing this with the Grand Casa Ens sounds like this:

BELOW

That's CADGEBDGCBEAC

That just doesn't work for me, because even if I smooth out the volumes even more than that to get them even closer, you can still tell that they are hits at different velocities. And sure, real players don't play every hit at the same dynamic exactly the same, but there is not THAT much of a difference - maybe a hit here or there, but not consistently.

The above ex from HZ01 - that works because the players played at the same dynamic, but as you can hear, not all the hits are exactly the same. You just can't do that with LAMP.


----------



## In.sight (Aug 19, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> The above ex from HZ01 - that works because the players played at the same dynamic, but as you can hear, not all the hits are exactly the same. You just can't do that with LAMP



That because LA lost a needed articulations in most of the presented drums. Especially you can hear this in Bass Drum and Taikos. The dynamic hits don't covering this fail. And this is the main problem of this library.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 21, 2019)

axb312 said:


> For fast, repeated sounds, workarounds can be used.
> 
> Don't know why the devs would release a cinematic drum lib without the requisite round robins tho. Kinda defying logic for me.
> 
> @Audio Ollie?



Hey Guys,

The concept behind LA Modern Percussion has always been to bring you a sound that is as close to what we hear in modern film score as possible. In many cases this involves a lot of layering and production to get to that end point, and keeping that in mind, we had to be very strategic about how to build the library and it's individual components.

The Dynamic Hits are extremely efficient when it comes to CPU usage. We wanted to be able to stack as many drums as desired, all with custom mic mixes and FX processing without blowing up our machines. If we were to create some of those multis using only traditional RR type patches, you'd run into problems pretty quickly. 

The Dyn Hits are also advantageous in that they allow users to be extremely specific about sample selection. We've found that, especially in context, having a groove play back consistently every time ultimately yields better results than having a computer randomize that groove each time you play it back. When listening to a single drum in solo, yeah the brain likes to hear the variation you get from RR's, but in the context of a full arrangement, that starts to matter a lot less. Even by the time you layer two drum drums together from the dyn hits and mess with the randomization controls, you've already got more than enough variation. 

Of course there will be particular cases where the Traditional Hits & Rolls will work better, which is why we still decided to capture a bunch of RR and Dynamics for the major ensemble groups, but in the big scheme of things, the Dyn Hits serve as better building blocks for this particular library.

I'd encourage folks to try and use all the patch types together. They were each designed to do a specific task particularly well, and when combined you can achieve extremely realistic, energetic and lively results.

Let me know if you have any questions or video requests. I'm all geared up to put out more content over the next 10 days so just let me know. 

Ollie


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 22, 2019)

why are fast reps an issue? that's at least 3-4 dynamic layers to work with - and if you're trying to draw in repetitions at the same velocity then you should probably work on percussion programming

I think 2 reps per dynamic player would have been better than nothing, but in general if your percussion is slamming the same dynamic then your percussion isn't doing its job, it's not accenting the other sections and it's certainly not creating a groove - so what is the point of percussion at that point? 


@Ollie maybe an rr like script could be implemented? @Aaron venture seems to have a decent method working with his infinite series


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 22, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> why are fast reps an issue? that's at least 3-4 dynamic layers to work with - and if you're trying to draw in repetitions at the same velocity then you should probably work on percussion programming
> 
> I think 2 reps per dynamic player would have been better than nothing, but in general if your percussion is slamming the same dynamic then your percussion isn't doing its job, it's not accenting the other sections and it's certainly not creating a groove - so what is the point of percussion at that point?
> 
> ...



Great points! I'll take a look into the scripted RR. Thanks!


----------



## John Busby (Aug 22, 2019)

@Daniel James
any idea when your stream/review is coming?


----------



## In.sight (Aug 22, 2019)

johnbusbymusic said:


> @Daniel James
> any idea when your stream/review is coming?



Why you need this ? You can't test this lib by yourself ?


----------



## John Busby (Aug 22, 2019)

In.sight said:


> Why you need this ? You can't test this lib by yourself ?


absolutely!... you mind if i borrow some money?

and just to be clear i don't "need" anybody's review on anything - i happen to value what a talented and working composer like Daniel thinks about anything they can use to produce music and make a living from it. Even if i own the library, i will still watch a review on it...


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 22, 2019)

johnbusbymusic said:


> absolutely!... you mind if i borrow some money?
> 
> and just to be clear i don't "need" anybody's review on anything - i happen to value what a talented and working composer like Daniel thinks about anything they can use to produce music and make a living from it. Even if i own the library, i will still watch a review on it...


Me too. I own this library but i WILL watch DJ's review because he is soooo gooood and talented and he can show us some things we haven't seen or realized.....


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 22, 2019)

johnbusbymusic said:


> @Daniel James
> any idea when your stream/review is coming?



Soon mate, i'm sick. I'll get to it when I can!

-DJ


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 22, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Soon mate, i'm sick. I'll get to it when I can!
> 
> -DJ


sick, mate. pun intended


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 23, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> sick, mate. pun intended


Wikid bruv XD


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 23, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Wikid bruv XD


being sick is just like having a low pass filter on at all times, just throw a high shelf on your ears like +12db and you'll be back in action.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 23, 2019)

Don't those germs know it's not flu and cold season? Tell them to take some time off, like other viruses.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 24, 2019)

There's only 1 week left to purchase LA Modern Percussion for $349! 

https://www.audioollie.com/lamodernpercussion


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 24, 2019)

This is why we have a "RANDOM VEL" dial built directly into the user interface. It allows you to increase or decrease the 'strength' of the randomness!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 24, 2019)

The attitude and responses of @Audio Ollie are starting to piss me off.

How often do you get the opportunity to sample drums with Alan Meyerson at Warner Brother's Studios? Why not do it perfectly?

On top of that, you charge a heavy premium for what is in my opinion an incomplete library.

My request is that the lib be re-done with the requisite RRs, snares and at least 1-2 more options for hi perc.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 24, 2019)

@Audio Ollie This is a very small and technical thing, but in the future if you do numbered NKIs could you do them 01, 02, 03 instead of 1, 2, 3? That way when using the arrow-browser in Kontakt the next NKI after 01 is 02. Right now the browser goes 1, 10, 11, 12.... 19, 2, 20, 21.... 

Again... it's a really small thing! Looking forward to more news about your orchestral libraries!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 24, 2019)

axb312 said:


> The attitude and responses of @Audio Ollie are starting to piss me off.
> 
> How often do you get the opportunity to sample drums with Alan Meyerson at Warner Brother's Studios? Why not do it perfectly?
> 
> ...



I mean, the patch list, as well as video walk through explicitly stating there were no RR, but instead more dynamic layers was available... The choice to do it this way sounds like it might very well have came out of Alan's own mouth, referencing the headache of mixing something with inconsistent hits. Infact I know damn well with live recordings even - performances are often times copy + pasted. have a massive flam hit at the start of the measure? copy the stronger hit and paste it over the others... This is quite common. When you hear triple platinum pop productions - you're literally listening to the same hook pieced together from all the best takes. Even if it repeats 20 times in the song, there is no "round robin". Drums in particular for decades and decades were often times samples with 0 round robin. Often layered over real drums arguably, but still. There are plenty of demos on the website, all of which sound exquisite - So ask yourself what you're doing differently, or why you're going to buy a product that gave you every piece of information you don't like about it before you bought it.


I get buyers remorse is an issue - but not having RR or snares was NOT something that's a surprise... it's mentioned directly in the walkthrough, with an explaination of why they made that choice. It's not like they swept it under the rug and hoped to trick you into buying it... So why get outraged?

If I had sold any of my libraries I have listed in classifieds I'd probably have picked this up(even though I don't need it at all) just because it's sonically impressive.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 24, 2019)

Just to avoid confusion. There _are_ "traditional" RR patches for the following drum ensembles; in each case, this is in addition to a Dynamics Hit patch.

Bass Drum Ensemble
Daiko Ensemble
Shaker Ensemble
Taiko Ensemble
Taiko Soloist #1
Toms Ensemble
Toms Ensemble played with Puilli Sticks
Tom Soloist #1
for many of these to be honest I don't feel there's a big difference between playing the RR or the DH patches. They both sound great. The one instrument where the RR have been indispensable so far is the shakers.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 24, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I mean, the patch list, as well as video walk through explicitly stating there were no RR, but instead more dynamic layers was available... The choice to do it this way sounds like it might very well have came out of Alan's own mouth, referencing the headache of mixing something with inconsistent hits. Infact I know damn well with live recordings even - performances are often times copy + pasted. have a massive flam hit at the start of the measure? copy the stronger hit and paste it over the others... This is quite common. When you hear triple platinum pop productions - you're literally listening to the same hook pieced together from all the best takes. Even if it repeats 20 times in the song, there is no "round robin". Drums in particular for decades and decades were often times samples with 0 round robin. Often layered over real drums arguably, but still. There are plenty of demos on the website, all of which sound exquisite - So ask yourself what you're doing differently, or why you're going to buy a product that gave you every piece of information you don't like about it before you bought it.
> 
> 
> I get buyers remorse is an issue - but not having RR or snares was NOT something that's a surprise... it's mentioned directly in the walkthrough, with an explaination of why they made that choice. It's not like they swept it under the rug and hoped to trick you into buying it... So why get outraged?
> ...



I agree it is sonically impressive. This also makes it more disappointing. 

I don't think any high end drum libs today are sampled with round robins. 

Yes, I did see the patch list and walk through but these did not confirm or deny expectations.

So we (or I) am used to making beats a certain way and those don't sound so great with this lib.

Question is when you have a great environment and possibly the greatest score mixer, why not make full use of it?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 24, 2019)

axb312 said:


> I agree it is sonically impressive. This also makes it more disappointing.
> 
> I don't think any high end drum libs today are sampled with round robins.
> 
> ...



well you're also paying these people, which happens to be a great environment($$$$$) and possible the greatest score mixer($$$$$) and when the greatest mixer makes a suggestion on how he wants to do it - you generally listen.

The walkthroughs and patch list tell you both of your biggest issues, did you not pay attention to them? I feel like I shouldn't have to pull the video up, but as someone who had no plan to buy the product I still remembered that part because I thought it was a pretty stand out design choice. I also spent time in this thread correcting the dummies who kept saying this was a comprehensive library - because it's very clearly not a complete solution for percussion, and yet some people who dont read patch lists just assume instead? If you listened to them instead of reading the patch list, again - that's on you. 

I probably wont buy the new spitfire organ(despite the fact that it sounds awesome) because it doesnt have individual stops sampled. I'm not a magician or anything - I just read the patch list and notice what I want in the library isnt there.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 25, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> well you're also paying these people, which happens to be a great environment($$$$$) and possible the greatest score mixer($$$$$) and when the greatest mixer makes a suggestion on how he wants to do it - you generally listen.
> 
> The walkthroughs and patch list tell you both of your biggest issues, did you not pay attention to them? I feel like I shouldn't have to pull the video up, but as someone who had no plan to buy the product I still remembered that part because I thought it was a pretty stand out design choice. I also spent time in this thread correcting the dummies who kept saying this was a comprehensive library - because it's very clearly not a complete solution for percussion, and yet some people who dont read patch lists just assume instead? If you listened to them instead of reading the patch list, again - that's on you.
> 
> I probably wont buy the new spitfire organ(despite the fact that it sounds awesome) because it doesnt have individual stops sampled. I'm not a magician or anything - I just read the patch list and notice what I want in the library isnt there.


 Yes, you are right.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 25, 2019)

It looks like I may be out due to the lack of round robin thing... I was first like: "This is the best drum library ever" but based on what I'm hearing in Daniel James' video now I hear waaaay too much machine gunning. The explanation doesn't work for me, since you can just pay attention on how the hits sound like while recording and discard somewhat weaker or "flammier" ones.
Although I realize there are RR patches as well, but not for all instruments as it seems. 
I hope Daniel goes through them as well, only could watch half of the stream - continue later. 
Or perhaps it's in the Walkthrough video and I forgot...


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 25, 2019)

i wonder if @Audio Ollie would be able to provide an alternative set of kontakt patches which show off the library a bit more. for instance, I'd love to see EQ/compressor settings made by Alan. from what I remember they said in one of the videos that the didn't want to bake in EQ/Sat etc because they want things as flexible as possible. that's certainly true. Nevertheless I feel that the first impression you get would be a different one if a beefed up version of the standard patches would be available. The multis are great but IMO those serve a different purpose.


----------



## In.sight (Aug 25, 2019)

axb312 said:


> On top of that, you charge a heavy premium for what is in my opinion an incomplete library.



totally agree that this library is incomplete and should be upgraded !


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 25, 2019)

I love this library so much.
As for round robins, there are in the principal patches .
For the others, you have on the high octaves the dynamic velocity switch mode. I use this and it sounds very good as it has so many velocity layer samples on one key.
No gun effect.
Then you have the jxl mode spread across octaves. One dyn per key. So you have to play a différent key each time. No problem. This mode is made for that.
Then you have the fills.Great.
Then you have the impros...oh god... excellent 
And the best : the multis.!!!
Nothing to say : Fantastic....
And ....one more : the sound design . ..Just try the alt_rough ....bladerunner 2042...
That's it.
Great library....takes time to discover. 
But best ever .


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 25, 2019)

Is there something truly special that makes this library a must buy? I don't understand if I need it or not...


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 25, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Is there something truly special that makes this library a must buy? I don't understand if I need it or not...




- Recorded in Burbank, at a scoring stage that brings another sound to the percussion: sounds warmer than AIR (no reverb bleeding in the close mics)
- Velocity across the keyboard keys
- LOT of mics (for someone like me who loves tweaking everything, it's perfect)
- Built-in - easy to use - transient, compressor, modulation
- Align and Note Int
- Mixing preset export/import
- Oh and... Alan Meyerson input.


You should check the walkthrough video.
To me, this library is more shaped for modern scoring. It's more accurate, punchy.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 25, 2019)

In.sight said:


> totally agree that this library is incomplete and should be upgraded !


Hey In.sight,

I can't help but notice that you only joined here 10 days ago and that pretty much every post is an attempted putdown of any percussion library that's not Toontracks SDX Orchestral perc - on this and other threads. 

Is there some agenda going on? 

Perhaps you might want to go off and enjoy that other library since you have said that pretty much every instrument that's in that library is the very best. No sense in you looking for anything beyond that. 

.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 25, 2019)

In.sight said:


> totally agree that this library is incomplete and should be upgraded !


You can at any time become a developer and create libraries how you think they should be done. If you think this one is incomplete, you can simply not buy. Kinda funny you telling Alan Meyerson how to make a percussion library...


----------



## axb312 (Aug 25, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> You can at any time become a developer and create libraries how you think they should be done. If you think this one is incomplete, you can simply not buy. Kinda funny you telling Alan Meyerson how to make a percussion library...



Can't a customer tell a supplier how he/ she wants something or provide feedback?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 25, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Can't a customer tell a supplier how he/ she wants something or provide feedback?


If a library contains everything that the developer intended it to contain, how can it be "incomplete"? Just because you had expectations otherwise? This is silly. Don't buy it then.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 25, 2019)

chillbot said:


> If a library contains everything that the developer intended it to contain, how can it be "incomplete"? Just because you had expectations otherwise? This is silly. Don't buy it then.



No. Incomplete because it is lacking a little (imo) of what it needs to fulfill it's function.

Donno why so many people attack critics of devs on here. If the dev listens and acts, we all benefit. If you keep attacking me, well, not much happens....

Anyway, I've gone as far as I can with trying to express myself on this here. Daniel James, who makes a lot of cinematic music, did apparently point out the lack of RR issue to them during beta testing. Good to know nothing was done with his feedback either.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 25, 2019)

axb312 said:


> No. Incomplete because it is lacking a little (imo) of what it needs to fulfill it's function.
> 
> Donno why so many people attack critics of devs on here. If the dev listens and acts, we all benefit. If you keep attacking me, well, not much happens....
> 
> Anyway, I've gone as far as I can with trying to express myself on this here. Daniel James, who makes a lot of cinematic music, did apparently point out the lack of RR issue to them during beta testing. Good to know nothing was done with his feedback either.



If im choosing between Daniel James and Alan Myerson on this - I'd like to think Myerson has the edge here, although Daniel does use vsti more - I'm sure Daniel agrees that there might very well be a method to the madness. It's such a specific/intentional thing to have 0 round robins, as literally hitting the drum 1 more time would provide little to no recording time + editing ect. Keep in mind, Ollie literally sampled synths in a room, with room mics - that's how intentional his work is.

That said, in this case - it sounds like you must intentionally decide excactly where the heaviest beat is - with purpose. If I absolutely had to recreate round robins - I'd either 1.) layer it with another library or 2.) use a midi channel round robin plugin, create a 2nd output, and run that output through a doubler with 0% dry signal. 3.) create 2 more instances of the instrument, use time machine to shorten one slightly, pitch it slightly down + add an EQ with a dip and a boost somewhere other than the fundamental+attack maybe adjust the asdr a little. 2nd one lengthened, the tail reduced with asdr a little to bring it back closer to the original duration - pitched slightly up, and an EQ with boost + dip in a similar area but reversed.

again, using a midi plugin that sent each midi note round robin between ch 1-3. Might be convoluted, but if you're going to bypass AM's design, you'll have to work for it.

Plus, the idea that you feel attacked is seems to be based on the fact that you think we're standing up for the developer's idea, rather than you had ample information - and bought it despite missing instruments you should have known it didnt have, and sampled in a way that you know will bother you. I personally think it's a very interesting decision to sample this way, and given the reasoning I think it's an interesting step. Especially from a mixing/mastering perspective it makes perfect sense why they'd do that.



Metal productions often re-inforced with samples that had 0 round robins forever... and the bit of variation is purely the bleed from the actual drum. That's why I think layering with another library for round robins is entirely possible. 

Productions for decades would have been reinforced with one shot samples, or again - pieced together from the best "takes". 

All that said, calling the product incomplete only makes sense if it released a product that didnt contain something it said it did. If for instance 2-3 patches were missing, or gave an error and made no sound, I'd say sure, it's incomplete. In this case - it has exactly what it says on the tin, you just wanted more than it said it had. Again, this is why despite not owning the library - I felt the need to correct the idiots who said this was a complete percussion solution. It's like they saw the word percussion and decide it would have everything from kalimba to quiros and glockenspeil???


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 26, 2019)

There shouldn't be any choosing between Daniel James and Alan Myerson. One is a composer, who has developed three sample libraries, and contributed to a few others, and one is a recording and mixing engineer.

Two different fields. And I am sure AM did not say to Ollie and Jasper, "hey - let's organize the samples this way". I am sure it was Ollie and Jasper who said, "we want to organize the samples this way - Alan, record in such a way that wil make that happen, please."



jamwerks said:


> Kinda funny you telling Alan Meyerson how to make a percussion library...




Nobody is telling Alan Meyerson how to make a percussion library, and I am not saying AM had 0 input, but decisions like mapping, RRs. which drums to use, performances, were not Alan's. That's the developer, not the hired engineer.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 26, 2019)

This is a great sounding library. I can't say that any perceived limitations have effected my usage of it in any way. My overriding impression is how well it sits in a track and how flexible the mic options are.


----------



## Ran Zhou (Aug 26, 2019)

This a very versatile product! There are a lot parts to dig in, but I just post my first impression on it.
The default sound (premix??What is the term?) can be shaped in any ways you can think of to reach your goal. Skills will be required and learning curve is steep for me as a beginner who is unfamiliar with processing percussion samples. Hey, if you are good at sound shaping, you won't regret about this flexibility provided.
To me, a short-cut is to directly load their presets designed according to Alan Meyerson's workflow. When I'm lazy, just load different mix presets, wah-lah, from intimate hit to epic boom. They are there.

Things I like about this lib:
1. Detailed instruments collection.
2. Alan Meyerson mix presets.
3. Easy control on dynamics (for arrangement mode) and traditional key mapping for performance mode
4. Flexibility on sound shaping
5. Student friendly

Things I think should be improved:
several points as be mentioned by NoamL in earlier pages like:
1. Easy switch between default mix and mix presets. Try to use snapshots might be an alternative? Or just generate a default preset, so we can load?
2. Order of patches in the folder. An rename of 1 ->01, 2->02 etc should solve this easily.
3. I got problems in master patches. Please either have the articulation labeled by words or have a figure in the GUI to show what articulates of those colored keys in future. I don't really think I'm going to remember the map purely based on colors.

Anyway, I think this is definitely a bang for my money this year. And thanks Ollie for the generosity of student discount on top of the current price. This is a great product!


----------



## In.sight (Aug 26, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> You can at any time become a developer and create libraries how you think they should be done. If you think this one is incomplete, you can simply not buy. Kinda funny you telling Alan Meyerson how to make a percussion library...



It looks this post should be named from the beginning like "LA Modern Percussion With Alan Meyerson *INTRO PERIOD ENDS IN 1 WEEK!* *(only positive feedbacks are allowed)" *

Why you so painfully accepting a critics ?  Every member here is free to share the own experience with that library. And yes, it will be good if Alan will re-record this library from the beginning. Because it still incomplete as I said before


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 26, 2019)

I really like what I'm hearing from the demos and walkthrough videos
I would've gotten it right away if I were a student. (a bit short on money right now)


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 26, 2019)

In.sight said:


> It looks this post should be named from the beginning like "LA Modern Percussion With Alan Meyerson *INTRO PERIOD ENDS IN 1 WEEK!* *(only positive feedbacks are allowed)" *



So basically you are telling that devs from LAMP are not accepting negative feedback? Which is not true. I'm pretty sure they are well aware of the community feedback, because that's in their interest to do so. Especially on a product launch period.



In.sight said:


> Why you so painfully accepting a critics ?  Every member here is free to share the own experience with that library.



Exactly. And most of the time everyone have the right to defend their position. Even if you dislike it. But an opinion stay an opinion. It's not obviously a fact.



In.sight said:


> And yes, it will be good if Alan will re-record this library from the beginning. Because it still incomplete as I said before



You should just add "to me". It will transform your posts as an opinion and not disguise it as a fact; and then it will not trigger some people on this thread.
Jackson Pollock never successfully finished a children's draw coloring book. He has his own style. As you have your own preferences.


Best


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 26, 2019)

Crafting some drum specific presets with LA Modern Percussion.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 26, 2019)

Lots of fun there seeing someone else work with the mics. The library is so deep that there are a million different ways to approach it. 

It seems like the resolution of the video was a bit low in this case. When I went full screen, it was a bit difficult to really read the nomenclature on the GUI when you were demonstrating the Effects page. 

.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 27, 2019)

I've been digging through some of my early tests with LA Modern Percussion and found one that uses the Dynamic Hits almost exclusively. Check it out below.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah ! Fantastic sound. So punchy !!! Great.
Still discovering every day new sounds !!! Bought it 3 weeks ago !!!
Still making GREAT MULTIS . Stacking and stacking ! . OH man .This is a library !!!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 27, 2019)

Just bought it. Thanks so much for the Edu discount on top of the intro price. Amazingly generous.

Now, the utter frustration of waiting for my fibre internet to be connected next Wednesday in my new apartment before I can bloody download it!


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 27, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks so much for the Edu discount on top of the intro price.



Educational discount is the reason I want to become a student again hehe

And damn, that demo video above sounds so good.
I actually thought I wouldn't need another percussion library, which is until I heard the demo and watched the walkthrough of this library.
Definitely at the top of my list of things to get. Hopefully it would be at the same price during BF


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 27, 2019)

I love LAMP. I love LAMP. I love... LAMP


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 27, 2019)

ryanstrong said:


> Actually I just created a demo for LA Modern Percussion that features _mostly_ all close mics for a very intimate and drier sound. I also used a lot of the solo instruments and stacked those solo instruments to create width but without making it feel 'large'.
> 
> The library is actually excellent at not only epic large and roomy stuff but also for that organic and intimate stuff. This is due in part because of the way Alan recorded it but also because Warner Brothers is that sweet spot of not being too big and not too small to where you can really craft the size. And with all the clarity in the recordings you can really bring out detail with the closer mics.
> 
> Hopefully my track shows off LA Modern Percussion in this versatile way. It's not just an epic blockbuster library (which it does very well) but it's also able to handle underscore or intimate percussive tasks.




I love LAMP


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 27, 2019)

We all love LAMP.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 28, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> Educational discount is the reason I want to become a student again hehe



Yeah. Fuck learning anything haha

In all seriousness, it’s a rare thing for a dev to give an Educational Discount on top of a intro price. It’s very generous and the tactic has worked. I’m now a fan for life. Man, I can’t wait to download this library!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 28, 2019)

We've been recieving some really awesome user demos from customers. This one by Petteri Sainio makes excellent use of our multis and sound design in particular.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 30, 2019)

Really enjoying the library!

so many great things
I really love the sub hits but they don’t trigger instantly, i know i can tweak them in the interface but for all the instruments creating the sub hits it is easier just to put in my sequencer and deal with the delay.

Of course on multis if I only had to tweak once that would be optimum…I wonder if you can create simple patches made from the multi for this purpose that trigger quicker.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 31, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Really enjoying the library!
> 
> so many great things
> I really love the sub hits but they don’t trigger instantly, i know i can tweak them in the interface but for all the instruments creating the sub hits it is easier just to put in my sequencer and deal with the delay.
> ...



Thanks Craig,

We'll look into it. A lot of the sub hits were created using varying degrees of pitch shifting which make it tricky to get a consistent delay across the board. I'd like to implement a few new features which would make the sound designing process a bit more straightforward in the next update so I'll put this on the list. 

Ollie


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 31, 2019)

should be as easy as going through the different presets 1 by 1 craig in reaper(or another if you're good at editing) taking a sample and then dragging them back into a new kontakt instrument(so just sampling them and making a multi. 

reaper has a lot of quick commands to cut stuff up like that easier -so that's why I suggested it


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 31, 2019)

I find the soud design patches absolutely fantastic. And those looooooong tails and reverbs.

Really awesome !!! And the subs ....waouhhh.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 31, 2019)

Just found this on youtube :



He loves this library even more than i love it.... Or not ???


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 31, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> I find the soud design patches absolutely fantastic. And those looooooong tails and reverbs.
> 
> Really awesome !!! And the subs ....waouhhh.



Glad you're digging that stuff!!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 1, 2019)

Only 24 hours left to purchase LA Modern Percussion for $349! Don't miss out!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey people,

If you're thinking at all about getting this library, then this would be the time to do it.

It really is magnificent.

We're in a period of too many 'Me Too' libraries. Most have only a difference without a distinction. Not so with this one...

LAMP has the amazing quality of having so many sonic and musical identities. Every thing I've done with it sounds entirely different from anything else I've used it on. The included presets are worth the price alone. Getting the upcoming free update of the sequencer, more multis and MIDI grooves will only increase its value.

But don't worry, it'll still be worth it at $499.

.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 1, 2019)

Yup, there are three categories of libraries.... libraries you wish you could sell back to the developer, libraries that you just have lying around and occasionally use, and libraries that would be in your "desert island collection" for the particular instrument they're sampling. For me LAMP is a Category #3 Library for sure. YMMV.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 5, 2019)

@Audio Ollie - I've contacted support twice without a reply: where do i find a manual for this this library? the installation didn't contain one. thanks!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 5, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> @Audio Ollie - I've contacted support twice without a reply: where do i find a manual for this this library? the installation didn't contain one. thanks!


There is no pdf . You must view the walkthrough on their site where they explain everything.
I watched it twice and learned many things.
Good watch.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 5, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> There is no pdf . You must view the walkthrough on their site where they explain everything.


i'm mostly interested in learning what the abbreviations for the individual mics stand for. 

STLF/STRF (Stereo left/right front)?
STLR/STRR (Stereo left/right rear)?
OH (Overhead I guess)?
MR / RM ?
WD (Wide I guess)?
AM ?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 5, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> i'm mostly interested in learning what the abbreviations for the individual mics stand for.
> 
> STLF/STRF (Stereo left/right front)?
> STLR/STRR (Stereo left/right rear)?
> ...



Hi! Sorry for not getting back to you sooner through email. 

We had 4 identical stations for each of the players at the sessions. 

STLF - Stage Left Front - Close mic array
STRF - Stage Right Front - Close mic array
STLR - Stage Left Rear - Close mic array
STRR - Stage Right Rear - Close mic array

OH - Overheads
MR - Mid Room
RM - Room - Decca Tree
WD - Wides
AM - Ambients

Also, if you click the info button on the top right of the UI it will give you all of the information for each page including the mic names.

Cheers!

Ollie


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes, I hear the introductory price is over...

But if you need or just want the coolest epic percussion library I would wager that the regular price is still a value.

Here's an unsolicited very short piece with LAMP ONLY. No other libraries or sounds used. Any tonal stuff you might hear is me playing with the various pad multis.

There is so much material in the library that it might take a while to ferret your way though it. I feel like I'm only now beginning to get a good grasp on it.









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Sep 10, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Yes, I hear the introductory price is over...
> 
> But if you need or just want the coolest epic percussion library I would wager that the regular price is still a value.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack.Great Demo piece. Might you be able to share which sounds you used on this track ? Is this all the out of the box sounds, or did you make some adjustments ? Cheers


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 10, 2019)

my biggest issue is that they dont have a complete non pitch percussion library

expansion please!

although I wouldn't complain if you brought the crew back to sample timpani

not sure the approach would work as well for pitched perc like xylophone ect that idiomatically play repetitions at the same dynamic.


I dont do epic, but this will make nice resource friendly substitutes for the handful I can use - without sacrificing any audio quality


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 11, 2019)

Jack, nice piece, percussion sounds alive, it is a truly beautifully recorded library.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 11, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Might you be able to share which sounds you used on this track ? Is this all the out of the box sounds, or did you make some adjustments ?


GingerMaestro – OK, you asked…

Note: I used the presets throughout – and panning of mics where necessary.

It starts out with an AudioOllie multi – _Just Sticks & Shakers_.

The multi – _Emotional Pad_ then comes in with a plugin called Gatekeeper making it do a rhythm.

Then there is a 2 bar fill @ 12 sec. with a custom multi of _Daiko 2 Sl Dynamic Hits_ & _Bass Drum Ens – Puilli – Dynamic. _

@ 16 sec. there is a short lick with _cymbal_ & _Rototom 5 Sl – Hard – Dynamic_. (Note that since there is no choke cymbal yet, I had go to the Modulation page and automate the LP cutoff and Decay in the AHDSR. It's a good technique you will want to use throughout the library if you want to control the release of some of the bigger hits.)

@ 18 sec. _Low Multi Rototom Sl – Hard –Fills _

@ 20 sec._ Woosh 7 _is the big low end hit.

@ 24 sec. _All Toms & Bass Drums Ens – Standard_

@ 28 sec. another Emotional Pad – using Logic’s Ensemble plugin.

@ 34 sec. _Shaker Ens – Hard – Traditional Hits_

@ 38-51 secs –Downers multi (3 different ones - recorded, lengths changed via Flex Time to fit the compositional needs.)

@ 41 sec. tom Ens – Hard – Dynamic Hits (This is a technique I use often to create intro ruffs. I take my left hand and use my thumbnail to do a quick roll from left to right thru all the dynamic layers on the white keys. It takes about 2 seconds and sounds great. It's my version of copying the way rolls are done in Strike Force - except this is much faster. )

@ 52 sec. I use two multis simultaneously for the giant drum ensemble sounds – Ollie’s favorite – _Krypton Ensemble Multi_ & _Bright Taikos_. I let it ring out for effect. It's hard to imagine a bigger drum sound.

@ 1:02, I alternate between the two above multis.

@ 56 sec. another _Emotional Pad multi_ – this time tuned up an octave and using _Logic’s Step FX & Chorus._

@ 1:00, I returned to the multi I started with - _Just Sticks & Shakers_.

That little effect at the end was simply taking the last note of _Just Sticks & Shakers_ and putting into _Comet Reverb _using a preset called _Clear Glass_. I did that also @ 30 sec.


I'm working on another one incorporating a single tonal library - Cinematic Studio Brass. I'll see if I can wedge in the time in the next couple days to finish it.

I hope this helps.

.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 13, 2019)

OK, here's another. 

LAMP and Cinematic Studio Brass only.









Cliffhanger_LAMP & CSB only.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks Jack
I bought this library, but haven’t had time to explore it properly yet as I am on a bit of a tight schedule to get some tracks arranged. This is really useful to hear how other folks are using this...really good use of the library..thank you


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2019)

And so this evening's journey of putting LAMP into a template begins! This library sounds amazing!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hy Audio Ollie.

Can you tell us if you are working on the announced update with pattern sequencer and so on ?
Thanks.
Still my best percussion library.
Made so many multis and sound design stuff. Great product.
And now you announce strings !!! Fantastic.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Oct 18, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Hy Audio Ollie.
> 
> Can you tell us if you are working on the announced update with pattern sequencer and so on ?
> Thanks.
> ...



Yes we are! Already in the works. It's going to be a complicated update based on the variety of patch types and how they were specifically programmed but we're making progress. Will make an announcement when the update is out.

Strings are coming along nicely as well! Thanks for your continued enthusiasm for our projects.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 18, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Yes we are! Already in the works. It's going to be a complicated update based on the variety of patch types and how they were specifically programmed but we're making progress. Will make an announcement when the update is out.
> 
> Strings are coming along nicely as well! Thanks for your continued enthusiasm for our projects.


Thank you very much. Great news. Great libraries !


----------



## YanJ (Oct 20, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Yes we are! Already in the works. It's going to be a complicated update based on the variety of patch types and how they were specifically programmed but we're making progress. Will make an announcement when the update is out.
> 
> Strings are coming along nicely as well! Thanks for your continued enthusiasm for our projects.



Some time ago, I have already purchased this sound library. If there is an update, please let me know! Thank you


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 20, 2019)

Heres a question, I'm not sure if I miss something:

The instruments which layout the different dynamic layers on the keyboard exclusively use the white keys. That in itself is totally fine. but when i want to change the dynamic later, i cannot simply grab the note(s) and move it down. instead I have to move the notes down and make sure that I land on a white key, otherwise the note be muted. Now, if you take a cluster of notes (a rhythm) and you want e.g. lower the dynamic a bit, you need to go through all the notes and make sure that they still play.

what's the reason behind the decision of only using white keys and is there a workaround for the scenario above? In Strikeforce for instance, they use chromatic notes which seems more practical.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, I found that inconvenient immediately, so I'm using the velocity-keys setup that's on the C & D an octave above the white-key layout. It's like a typical velocity-based patch except each velocity has exactly one round robin.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 13, 2019)

Just wondered if there was any news on when the pattern sequencer might be available for this library. Also wondered if anyone had made some cool multis they would be interested in sharing. Really enjoying the sound of this library, but when I'm in a rush mocking up cues, would love some time saving tips...Thanks all..


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 13, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Just wondered if there was any news on when the pattern sequencer might be available for this library. Also wondered if anyone had made some cool multis they would be interested in sharing. Really enjoying the sound of this library, but when I'm in a rush mocking up cues, would love some time saving tips...Thanks all..



The sequencer is still being worked on, but it's very much a priority for us at the moment. Just a lot of little things to get right.

Our first multi pack will be released sometime in the next month, as well as an update to the existing multis. We'll probably set up a hub on the website for people to share user multis if that's something enough people are interested in as well. 

ALSO, I just want to note to folks that LA Modern Percussion will be on sale for $399 until December 2nd so if you haven't already, now would be a good time to pick the library up. 

Ollie


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 13, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> The sequencer is still being worked on, but it's very much a priority for us at the moment. Just a lot of little things to get right.
> 
> Our first multi pack will be released sometime in the next month, as well as an update to the existing multis. We'll probably set up a hub on the website for people to share user multis if that's something enough people are interested in as well.
> 
> ...


Amazing !!! Thanks Ollie, you guys have so many exciting projects on at the moment, can't wait for them all to be released...Thanks again...


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 14, 2019)

Will the upcoming updates include more small / high percussion by any chance?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 14, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Will the upcoming updates include more small / high percussion by any chance?



The update won't include any additional recordings, however some of the multis will include new sounds utilizing the existing high percussion and simulating high perc via processing and sound design.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 14, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> The update won't include any additional recordings, however some of the multis will include new sounds utilizing the existing high percussion and simulating high perc via processing and sound design.



Hi,

First off, I love the library, sounds great. Unfortunately I was a little disappointed today starting work on a project for which I specifically bought it. I was really exctied about the improvs, thinking they could add a human improvised nature to my programmed drums. Im generally surprised at how many of the IMPROVS (at least at 120bpm) are SWUNG. or at least to me feel like a 16th note swing and doesn't gel in any way with the FILLS which are all straight or any programmed groove that might be straight. 

Now, it is not all of the IMPROVS but the majority of them that are swung and, to me, it very much limits their use. How many people are programming modern cinematic percussion using funky swung 16th grooves? 

Please, if you ever are recording new content for this PLEASE consider recording improvs that are straight and gel easily with the FILLS you've provided. 

Thank you!


----------



## synthetic (Nov 17, 2019)

Just picked this up. There's no manual, though I found the post about the info button which helps. 

Still can't figure out the difference between Standard Velocity and Split Velocity. I remember it was mentioned in the walkthrough but I'll need to rewatch it when I have a spare hour. Is it that split velocity only has half of the samples assigned per key, so if you hit one key then the other you won't hear the same sample twice? Which is which on the dynamic patches, is split velocity the top or bottom one? 

Also, some of the drums in the multis use delay and reverb, but I don't see these in the UI. Is that done with the standard Kontakt editor UI or is there a setting I'm missing? 

Thanks.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 23, 2019)

synthetic said:


> Just picked this up. There's no manual, though I found the post about the info button which helps.
> 
> Still can't figure out the difference between Standard Velocity and Split Velocity. I remember it was mentioned in the walkthrough but I'll need to rewatch it when I have a spare hour. Is it that split velocity only has half of the samples assigned per key, so if you hit one key then the other you won't hear the same sample twice? Which is which on the dynamic patches, is split velocity the top or bottom one?
> 
> ...



Hi!

Standard velocity (green keys to the left) have all of the dynamics identically mapped to both keys. Split velocity (green keys on the right) have half of the dynamic layers 1-3-5-7-9 and so on on the first key and the other half 2-4-6-8 etc. on the second to avoid triggering the sample sample twice. 

The multis using reverb and delay have the ambiant FX operating either under the hood or within Kontakt's mixer at the bottom. We weren't planning on doing so much sound design for the mutis at first, so we didn't include those sort of FX on the UI itself. Will probably include a secondary FX page on the UI in the update to include more creative FX.

Let me know if you have any other questions!

- Ollie


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 23, 2019)

Ollie, say I have a pattern build with an instrument which features different velocities on different white keys. how would change the velocity of this pattern without moving every note manually so it doesn't fall on a black key (which will result no hit at all)? will you provide an option in the future where the individual velocities are spread out chromatically? IMO this would make working with the library a lot easier.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 23, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> Ollie, say I have a pattern build with an instrument which features different velocities on different white keys. how would change the velocity of this pattern without moving every note manually so it doesn't fall on a black key (which will result no hit at all)? will you provide an option in the future where the individual velocities are spread out chromatically? IMO this would make working with the library a lot easier.


a chromatic option maybe, but idk if playing velocities automatically would EVER feel good lol


----------



## fantasy sound (Dec 3, 2019)

I took a look at the drum list on the web page. Just curious, what kind of percussion does "Daiko" actually refer to?

I guess Taiko is a bigger one, whereas Daiko a smaller, but dunno I haven't purchased this library yet (well I would like to in the near future).


----------



## playz123 (Dec 3, 2019)

fantasy sound said:


> I took a look at the drum list on the web page. Just curious, what kind of percussion does "Daiko" actually refer to?
> 
> I guess Taiko is a bigger one, whereas Daiko a smaller, but dunno I haven't purchased this library yet (well I would like to in the near future).


"Dai" in Japanese means large or big, so it's a large Japanese drum. 

But also here's what a search turns up:
"In addition to the instruments, the term *taiko* also refers to the performance itself, and commonly to one style called kumi-*daiko*, or ensemble-style playing (as opposed to festival performances, rituals, or theatrical use of the drums). Kumi-*daiko* was developed by Daihachi Oguchi in 1951.


----------



## fantasy sound (Dec 3, 2019)

playz123 said:


> "Dai" in Japanese means large or big, so it's a large Japanese drum.
> 
> But also here's what a search turns up:
> "In addition to the instruments, the term *taiko* also refers to the performance itself, and commonly to one style called kumi-*daiko*, or ensemble-style playing (as opposed to festival performances, rituals, or theatrical use of the drums). Kumi-*daiko* was developed by Daihachi Oguchi in 1951.



Oh, sorry I should have stated my native language is Japanese in the above post.
As you mentioned, Japanese "Dai" (=大) means large or big, but the Dai of Daiko is written as "太", not "大", which means thick. And the funny part is, there is no difference in meaning between Daiko and Taiko in Japanese. It's only a matter of different pronunciation. There are many kinds of JP percussion which have "Daiko" in its name such as Shime-Daiko, Nagado-Daiko or Hira-Daiko etc...but all of them are called Taiko, not Daiko at least in Japan.

However, I guess "Daiko" in this library could be a smaller one because people often connect Taiko with a big one, and the name of a smaller one such as Shime-Daiko is also popular, which could be called "Daiko" in English (I don't know for sure).
Anyways Thanks for the info


----------



## playz123 (Dec 3, 2019)

fantasy sound said:


> Oh, sorry I should have stated my native language is Japanese in the above post.
> As you mentioned, Japanese "Dai" (=大) means large or big, but the Dai of Daiko is written as "太", not "大", which means thick. And the funny part is, there is no difference in meaning between Daiko and Taiko in Japanese. It's only a matter of different pronunciation. There are many kinds of JP percussion which have "Daiko" in its name such as Shime-Daiko, Nagado-Daiko or Hira-Daiko etc...but all of them are called Taiko, not Daiko at least in Japan.
> 
> However, I guess "Daiko" in this library could be a smaller one because people often connect Taiko with a big one, and the name of a smaller one such as Shime-Daiko is also popular, which could be called "Daiko" in English (I don't know for sure).
> Anyways Thanks for the info


 Thank YOU! I was not aware the two kanji were different; my Japanese language teacher never did point that out. But then again, I doubt it ever came up in any discussion. I also understand, that to some people even outside Japan, Daiko has exactly the same meaning as Taiko...it depends on which country one is in and which language is spoken. All very confusing...all very Japanese, ne?  Anyway, re. the clarification..arigatoo gozaimasu!.....Fu-ra-n-ku (sorry, no Katakana font on my computer)


----------



## fantasy sound (Dec 3, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Thank YOU! I was not aware the two kanji were different; my Japanese language teacher never did point that out. But then again, I doubt it ever came up in any discussion. I also understand, that to some people even outside Japan, Daiko has exactly the same meaning as Taiko...it depends on which country one is in and which language is spoken. All very confusing...all very Japanese, ne?  Anyway, re. the clarification..arigatoo gozaimasu!.....Fu-ra-n-ku (sorry, no Katakana font on my computer)



That's interesting, arigatou! So, Daiko is more or less used outside Japan as a name for a kind of Taiko percussion (whatever it is...)? I didn't know that. I agree with you, that's confusing really
You may already know, people who speak Japanese never use the word Daiko alone. Shime-Daiko or Hira-Daiko or whatever-Daiko...all are kinds of Taiko percussions, so in short the form of "X-Daiko" is OK but Daiko alone sounds funny in Japanese. I've never heard of it before (I don't intend to be a word police here, off course).
I hope the developer kindly tells me what it is in this case.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 3, 2019)

fantasy sound said:


> That's interesting, arigatou! So, Daiko is more or less used outside Japan as a name for a kind of Taiko percussion (whatever it is...)? I didn't know that. I agree with you, that's confusing really
> You may already know, people who speak Japanese never use the word Daiko alone. Shime-Daiko or Hira-Daiko or whatever-Daiko...all are kinds of Taiko percussions, so in short the form of "X-Daiko" is OK but Daiko alone sounds funny in Japanese. I've never heard of it before (I don't intend to be a word police here, off course).
> I hope the developer kindly tells me what it is in this case.



Very interesting discussion! I’ve seen “O-daiko” before. I think EW Storm Drum 3 labels them this way? to my ear they sound like smaller drums than a “taiko” (or at least what us westerners have come to think of as taikos!)


----------



## axb312 (Dec 12, 2019)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Standard velocity (green keys to the left) have all of the dynamics identically mapped to both keys. Split velocity (green keys on the right) have half of the dynamic layers 1-3-5-7-9 and so on on the first key and the other half 2-4-6-8 etc. on the second to avoid triggering the sample sample twice.
> 
> ...



Anything being done to address the lack of round robins?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 12, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Anything being done to address the lack of round robins?



it's just a different workflow

JXL actually uses a chromatic layout with his custom recorded library. It's actually an interesting and useful design choice - even if it hasn't been the most popular format, it has exceptional utility for umpitched percussion


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jan 21, 2020)

- Ollie
[/QUOTE]
Hey Audio Ollie..Happy New Year ! Any news on all this


Audio Ollie said:


> The sequencer is still being worked on, but it's very much a priority for us at the moment. Just a lot of little things to get right.
> 
> Our first multi pack will be released sometime in the next month, as well as an update to the existing multis. We'll probably set up a hub on the website for people to share user multis if that's something enough people are interested in as well.
> 
> ...



Hey @Audio Ollie - Happy New Year ! Just wondering if there was any news regarding the Multi packs and Sequencer ? Waiting patiently with bated breath ! Cheers Ginger


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy New Year!

We're currently doing thorough testing on the sequencer. It's been quite an undertaking because each patch type (dynamic hits, traditional hits, fills etc.) have all required unique builds to function properly. We're getting very close, but want to make sure things are working perfectly before we ship out the update. To give you a few features the sequencer will include:

- Midi Drag & Drop
- Groove Presets with load and save features
- Swing, Rate, Bars, Key. 
- Assignable Keys (each instrument within a multi can be assigned to individual keys or a master key so that you can select which instruments you want to trigger within the groove, or play them all simultaneously.)
- All advanced controls (looseness, random velocity etc.) will function as usual with the sequencer so if you create a multi using these features, and want to create a groove from that multi, the sound will translate perfectly.

We'll be including a lot of grooves to ship out with the update.

Regarding the Multi Packs, the first one will probably go out with the update. We've created about 50 new multis so far and will be providing new alt versions of the existing multis which have been tweaked to tame the room noise build up.

I can't wait to show you how everything is turning out! Thanks for you continued enthusiasm. 

Ollie


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 21, 2020)

Ollie,

Looking forward to what is the best-sounding perc library in the market - with a new, expanded feature/usability set.

It seems like a very creative and interactive combination of multis and sequencer. Thanks for drawing the curtain back a bit so we can see what to expect.

There's been a flood of new percussion library product to the market as of late - with a lot of novel programming. However, none of them holds a candle to the sound of LAMP. Now with these new features, we can have the best of both worlds - the best sound with innovative programming.

Thanks.

.


----------



## reimerpdx (Jan 21, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> We're currently doing thorough testing on the sequencer. It's been quite an undertaking because each patch type (dynamic hits, traditional hits, fills etc.) have all required unique builds to function properly. We're getting very close, but want to make sure things are working perfectly before we ship out the update. To give you a few features the sequencer will include:
> 
> ...


Feel free to take the time you need to get it right. I don't want someone missing the opportunity of owning this super great library because of a bug.
Loving it, btw!!!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jan 21, 2020)

Great news, thank you, I knew this purchase was going to be the gift that keeps giving ! Looking forward to it very much,,,and good luck with all your other projects...sound like 2020 is going to be a big year for you and Performance samples...


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 28, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> Great news, thank you, I knew this purchase was going to be the gift that keeps giving ! Looking forward to it very much,,,and good luck with all your other projects...sound like 2020 is going to be a big year for you and Performance samples...


@Audio Ollie Sorry to be hassling you ! Just checking in to see if there are any developments regarding the update. Using this difficult time profitably to work on a few projects and learn more about my libraries. Excited for this particulalry !


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 28, 2020)

+1 .
Update ! Update !!!!!!!
I thing it will be FANTASTIC ! Can't wait !!!
Thanks.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 28, 2020)

Since *UKE* is AudioOllie's first product with a builtin sequencer (which by the way, is really fun to work with), I guess we're left wondering if LAMP's will be modeled on that one. 

I'd like to see more capabilities than that one, but if it was based on it that would be OK. LAMP is by far the best sounding soundstage percussion sample set out there. A full-fledged sequencer would make the product AudioDynamite.

It does seem that for being a small company AudioOllie has its hands full right now.

.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 28, 2020)

absolutely 0 interest in a uke library. prepared or not, but a step sequencer could be cool.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 28, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> @Audio Ollie Sorry to be hassling you ! Just checking in to see if there are any developments regarding the update. Using this difficult time profitably to work on a few projects and learn more about my libraries. Excited for this particulalry !



The sequencer is mostly complete at this point. Now just doing some thorough testing and building some grooves to go along with the update. I'm estimating that it'll be out in April but don't hold me to that! We are all working very hard on Nashville Chamber Strings simultaneously so lot's going on at once. Thanks for being patient, I think it'll be worth the wait 

Ollie


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 28, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> The sequencer is mostly complete at this point. Now just doing some thorough testing and building some grooves to go along with the update. I'm estimating that it'll be out in April but don't hold me to that! We are all working very hard on Nashville Chamber Strings simultaneously so lot's going on at once. Thanks for being patient, I think it'll be worth the wait
> 
> Ollie


I dont own scoring synths(been tempted to catch it if it goes on sale) but does scoring synths have a sequencer? If it does, do you think the step sequencer in uke might trickle some of its features


----------



## josephwmorgan (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi Ollie, LAMP is the best sounding perc library I own but would love to see some RR's in the update! Any chance of that? Thanks!


----------



## Akarin (Apr 29, 2020)

josephwmorgan said:


> Hi Ollie, LAMP is the best sounding perc library I own but would love to see some RR's in the update! Any chance of that? Thanks!



I don't quite get all the posts about RR... there are so many velocity layers that it's virtually impossible to trigger the same sample twice in a row. Now, if you input the notes with a mouse and set them all to the same velocity value, you may want to humanize that a little bit.


----------



## shomynik (Apr 30, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I don't quite get all the posts about RR... there are so many velocity layers that it's virtually impossible to trigger the same sample twice in a row. Now, if you input the notes with a mouse and set them all to the same velocity value, you may want to humanize that a little bit.


Ideally I would like to have a few RRs for each dynamic level as there are times when I want to maintain the same dynamic level on multiple hits so those same samples get noticed (depending of how exposed they are ofc, although I haven't encountered a "real problem" with this yet). But then I REALLY don't want to lose this level of control so random RRs are not an option.

I can make it work with some workaround (using close dynamic levels but at the same volume level) but that introduces extra processing and editing.

What I wish for ATM is - having those RRs in Dynamic Hits patches but for every dynamic level to have a group of a few (3?) RRs, so multiple keys for every dynamic instead of 1 key (still a single audio per key). By adding also black keys this could fit well in a reasonably big keyboard area (and it would avoid the problem of transposing notes to whites only). A patch like this would be my absolute workhorse - IMO, flawless.

Edit:

OR, even better to have those RRs still "hidden" but triggered on their specific timeline spot always, even in the middle of the phrase. Would this be possible with RRs? I know those NI Discovery libraries follow the timeline and trigger the correct rhythm position always, but not sure if that applies to the same RR every time in a single spot?


----------



## josephwmorgan (May 3, 2020)

Akarin said:


> I don't quite get all the posts about RR... there are so many velocity layers that it's virtually impossible to trigger the same sample twice in a row. Now, if you input the notes with a mouse and set them all to the same velocity value, you may want to humanize that a little bit.



With respect, I don’t really feel like I need to defend the desire for a feature that is more or less the bare minimum for all other commercially available libraries ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GingerMaestro (May 23, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> absolutely 0 interest in a uke library. prepared or not, but a step sequencer could be cool.


Still very excited about this...Fingers crossed it will lighten my lockdown day soon !


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 23, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> Still very excited about this...Fingers crossed it will lighten my lockdown day soon !


We're working on the final sequencer script for the improvs now. Been testing the other patches all week and it's really exciting how things are coming together. Being able to map each individual instrument groove to it's own key (if desired) is a lot more useful than I was expecting. SOON!


----------



## YanJ (May 25, 2020)

haha, I am waiting for an update! ! thank you very much


----------



## jamwerks (May 25, 2020)

Maybe a sale for the 1-year anniversary?


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 25, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Maybe a sale for the 1-year anniversary?


Definitely. Either for the 1 year or for the update release.


----------



## ziggi (Jun 29, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Definitely. Either for the 1 year or for the update release.


Hi Audio Ollie! I'm considering purchasing LAMP but was wondering should I wait for the update? Looks like it's about to be released. Do you think it will be ready in July?
Thank you
Ziggi


----------



## axb312 (Jun 29, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> We're working on the final sequencer script for the improvs now. Been testing the other patches all week and it's really exciting how things are coming together. Being able to map each individual instrument groove to it's own key (if desired) is a lot more useful than I was expecting. SOON!


Will midi export be available as well?


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 30, 2020)

Still very excited for this...It's going to brighten up my summer no end !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jul 1, 2020)

ziggi said:


> Hi Audio Ollie! I'm considering purchasing LAMP but was wondering should I wait for the update? Looks like it's about to be released. Do you think it will be ready in July?
> Thank you
> Ziggi



The update is getting very close to completion. All we have left to do is a bit of tightening on the fills and to build out all the grooves. I'd like to say it'll be out in July but I can't be certain. We'll be running a sale when we put out the update, so I'd probably hold off if you can wait. 

@axb312 Midi export will be available as a drag and drop feature like we have in the RCD series. 






Thanks guys!

Ollie


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 1, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> The update is getting very close to completion. All we have left to do is a bit of tightening on the fills and to build out all the grooves. I'd like to say it'll be out in July but I can't be certain. We'll be running a sale when we put out the update, so I'd probably hold off if you can wait.
> 
> @axb312 Midi export will be available as a drag and drop feature like we have in the RCD series.
> 
> ...



Cant wait!


----------



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> The update is getting very close to completion. All we have left to do is a bit of tightening on the fills and to build out all the grooves. I'd like to say it'll be out in July but I can't be certain. We'll be running a sale when we put out the update, so I'd probably hold off if you can wait.
> 
> @axb312 Midi export will be available as a drag and drop feature like we have in the RCD series.
> 
> ...



Hi Ollie ,

Was actually talking about Midi export for the grooves, fills, improvs etc.


----------



## nuyo (Jul 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Cant wait!



Me too !!!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jul 1, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Hi Ollie ,
> 
> Was actually talking about Midi export for the grooves, fills, improvs etc.



The sequencer can export midi from the fills and improv patches, but it will mirror exactly what the sequencer is triggering. In other words, if you export the midi from a fills/improv sequence and copy it over to a dynamic hit patch, it won't play the pattern you hear in the fills. You could, however, program the dyn hits sequencer to play the various fills patterns and save those as presets and export the midi from there.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> The sequencer can export midi from the fills and improv patches, but it will mirror exactly what the sequencer is triggering. In other words, if you export the midi from a fills/improv sequence and copy it over to a dynamic hit patch, it won't play the pattern you hear in the fills. You could, however, program the dyn hits sequencer to play the various fills patterns and save those as presets and export the midi from there.



Can you just provide an option to drag and drop the midi for improvs? This would be much more useful than a sequencer imo.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 2, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> The update is getting very close to completion. All we have left to do is a bit of tightening on the fills and to build out all the grooves. I'd like to say it'll be out in July but I can't be certain. We'll be running a sale when we put out the update, so I'd probably hold off if you can wait.
> 
> @axb312 Midi export will be available as a drag and drop feature like we have in the RCD series.
> 
> ...



oh. a sale. great ! hoping for a 50% deal and i'm in for it !


----------



## nuyo (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Francis Bourre (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry to feel negative in this thread, because I really think you do an amazing job sonic wise, but if it's like the promised update for Scoring Synths, it can be very long, or never happen maybe...  
You're not the only developer who can't deliver what you already promised long time ago. I guess there's a cliff between the will, the marketing and the reality. If updates are hard to plan, maybe don't communicate on them. Keep up producing inspiring instruments.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jul 16, 2020)

Francis Bourre said:


> Sorry to feel negative in this thread, because I really think you do an amazing job sonic wise, but if it's like the promised update for Scoring Synths, it can be very long, or never happen maybe...
> You're not the only developer who can't deliver what you already promised long time ago. I guess there's a cliff between the will, the marketing and the reality. If updates are hard to plan, maybe don't communicate on them. Keep up producing inspiring instruments.


Hi, I don't normally reply to posts, I hear what you are saying with regards to some of the bigger developers, however Audio Ollie and Performance Samples are not big organizations. They are both composers who make some very high quality niche products, that they spend a lot of time, money, effort and love making them the best they can be. I'm sure the financial return on these libraries is very small, if anything, so we should give them the time to do their thing without pressuring them to put out something that is not complete. I'm as excited as the next person for the LAMP update, but am trying to be as patient as I can !


----------



## nuyo (Jul 16, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> I'm as excited as the next person for the LAMP update, but am trying to be as patient as I can !



Just poking a bit from time to time.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jul 16, 2020)

nuyo said:


> Just poking a bit from time to time.


Yes ! In the nicest possible way I hope !


----------



## blackzeroaudio (Jul 18, 2020)

Is there a user manual anywhere that can give me a breakdown of the mics?


----------



## nuyo (Jul 25, 2020)

blackzeroaudio said:


> Is there a user manual anywhere that can give me a breakdown of the mics?



I could post it here if that is ok for the Audio Ollie people.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jul 25, 2020)

blackzeroaudio said:


> Is there a user manual anywhere that can give me a breakdown of the mics?



Hey!

Sure thing. Here's the breakdown. If you're asking about specific mics that were used, I'll have to get back to you. Alan used a bunch of mics from his private collection which I'd need to double check on.

*Mixes Ensemble*

CL - Close mic combo
MR - Mid Room 
RM - Room (Decca Tree)
AM - Ambient (Surrounds)
ST - Stereo Mix

*Mics Ensemble*

STLF - Stage Left Front Close Mic Combo
STRF - Stage Right Front Close Mic Combo
STLR - Stage Left Rear Close Mic Combo
STRR - Stage Right Rear Close Mic Combo
OH - Overheads
MR - Mid Room
RM - Room (Decca Tree)
WD - Wides
AM - Ambient (Surrounds)
*
Mics Solo*

CL1 - Close Mic 1
CL2 - Close Mic 2
CL3 - Close Mic 3
OH - Overhead
SUB - Sub Mic
MR - Mid Room
RM - Room (Decca Tree)
WD - Wides
AM - Ambient (Surrounds)


----------



## constaneum (Jul 26, 2020)

is it coming ? is it ? * bump*


----------



## constaneum (Jul 27, 2020)

nuyo said:


> Please explain to us what you mean ? What is coming ?



Sales.


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey @Audio Ollie 
Will we be able to assign individual mic to a specific output in Kontakt instead of routing them to the built-in LAMP mixes? I tend to mix everything within my DAW.

Looking forward to playing with the update!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 28, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Hey @Audio Ollie
> Will we be able to assign individual mic to a specific output in Kontakt instead of routing them to the built-in LAMP mixes? I tend to mix everything within my DAW.
> 
> Looking forward to playing with the update!


my daw is off but I'm pretty sure you can do this already


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 28, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> my daw is off but I'm pretty sure you can do this already



Actually, you can route every mic signal to the 4 built-in mixes, and then route the mixes to Kontakt outputs. 
I want to route mics directly to Kontakt outputs. Without an "in-between" channel.

I was not able to do that yet. Unless I've missed something big.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 29, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Actually, you can route every mic signal to the 4 built-in mixes, and then route the mixes to Kontakt outputs.
> I want to route mics directly to Kontakt outputs. Without an "in-between" channel.
> 
> I was not able to do that yet. Unless I've missed something big.


oddly enough you're right

I always used 4 outs normally so it didnt register


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 4, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Actually, you can route every mic signal to the 4 built-in mixes, and then route the mixes to Kontakt outputs.
> I want to route mics directly to Kontakt outputs. Without an "in-between" channel.
> 
> I was not able to do that yet. Unless I've missed something big.



Hey!

Unfortunately, the only way to accomplish what you're describing would have been to create an FX bus for every single mic position within Kontakt. I don't believe there's a way to bypass those existing auxes and create unique outs per mic within Kontakt's current framework. If someone is able to correct me on this, definitely let me know, but from what I remember we were limited to one or the other. Because this particular library was designed so closely around Alan's mixing setup, we decided to stay true to that. He always had his mics routed to groups like this. 

- Ollie


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey!
> 
> Unfortunately, the only way to accomplish what you're describing would have been to create an FX bus for every single mic position within Kontakt. I don't believe there's a way to bypass those existing auxes and create unique outs per mic within Kontakt's current framework. If someone is able to correct me on this, definitely let me know, but from what I remember we were limited to one or the other. Because this particular library was designed so closely around Alan's mixing setup, we decided to stay true to that. He always had his mics routed to groups like this.
> 
> - Ollie


Thanks for your reply.

I managed to get all the signals by duplicating the same patches but with different route settings.
I do agree with you, it's a signature library imbued with Alan's vision and recording technics. The funny thing is that it's because of Alan that I am so picky that I want to manipulate every single signal :D


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey All!

We're at the final stage of the LA Modern Percussion update which is to create all of the new multis and grooves. We got a lot of fantastic feedback on the existing multis, and I wanted to make sure we provided a bunch more for version 1.1. 

I thought it would be cool to reach out to you all, and see if you have any personal multi/groove requests to include in the update. Please feel free to share any references from your favorite scores, or just general comments on what you'd like to hear in the new creative content. *What percussion sounds do you particularly love?*


All the best,

Ollie


----------



## axb312 (Aug 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey All!
> 
> We're at the final stage of the LA Modern Percussion update which is to create all of the new multis and grooves. We got a lot of fantastic feedback on the existing multis, and I wanted to make sure we provided a bunch more for version 1.1.
> 
> ...


I'd love for there to be exportable midi with the grooves.


----------



## David Chappell (Aug 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey All!
> 
> We're at the final stage of the LA Modern Percussion update which is to create all of the new multis and grooves. We got a lot of fantastic feedback on the existing multis, and I wanted to make sure we provided a bunch more for version 1.1.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it!

I love the krypton/ gotham multis especially, would love more like that.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 4, 2020)

I know it's in the final phase, but would be nice to have a chromatic layout at somepoint in the future. 

i.e. instead of C major layout for velocities - a chromatic one.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Aug 4, 2020)

It would be supremely cool if Cory's multis became an official part of the library, they're real good. Would require them to be updated to the new patch versions, of course.


----------



## nuyo (Aug 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> ...Please feel free to share any references from your favorite scores...



Mad Max Mad Max Mad Max


----------



## blackzeroaudio (Aug 4, 2020)

Man of Steel


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 4, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I know it's in the final phase, but would be nice to have a chromatic layout at somepoint in the future.
> 
> i.e. instead of C major layout for velocities - a chromatic one.



yes please. i'd prefer a chromatic layout as well.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 4, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> It would be supremely cool if Cory's multis became an official part of the library, they're real good. Would require them to be updated to the new patch versions, of course.


I'll get in touch with Corey and see if he's ok with including them in the update. That brings up another idea - if any users here have created multis that they want to share or possibly include in the update, definitely post them or send to [email protected]


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 5, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I know it's in the final phase, but would be nice to have a chromatic layout at somepoint in the future.
> 
> i.e. instead of C major layout for velocities - a chromatic one.


I support this!


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Aug 5, 2020)

The Last Samurai, Hacksaw Ridge, 1917 please.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 5, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey All!
> 
> We're at the final stage of the LA Modern Percussion update which is to create all of the new multis and grooves. We got a lot of fantastic feedback on the existing multis, and I wanted to make sure we provided a bunch more for version 1.1.
> 
> ...



It would be amazing to have more grooves that don't swing. Almost all of the current tempo-synced grooves seem to have a shuffle/swing feel that is cool but is pretty esoteric. It's hard to get anything to work in a 4/4 straight-8th scenario, strangely enough

Thanks!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Aug 5, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> It would be amazing to have more grooves that don't swing. Almost all of the current tempo-synced grooves seem to have a shuffle/swing feel that is cool but is pretty esoteric. It's hard to get anything to work in a 4/4 straight-8th scenario, strangely enough
> 
> Thanks!



Are you referring to the improvs? Most of the grooves we're building with the sequencer will work in a 4/4 8th scenario.


----------



## Apina (Aug 6, 2020)

Benjamin Wallfisch Hostile Planet and track "Goslin Jump" at '57 there's this great big hit with a powerful processed reverb. The whole Hostile Planet series has some powerful percussion.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 6, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Are you referring to the improvs? Most of the grooves we're building with the sequencer will work in a 4/4 8th scenario.



Ah! Yeah Im referring to the improvs. I thought that’s what you were referring to re “grooves” but if these will be sequenced then I suspect you may not be recording new improvs.

its a shame as the improvs are cool and a great idea, I just thought they’d be more useful in a wider variety of scenarios than they are when I purchased.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 22, 2020)

Would like Batman style rythms. And man of steel grooves....JXL....
But man, this library has insame multis. Love them soooooo much since the beginning. Can't fait for this update.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 22, 2020)

Has the update been canceled or....? Still waiting for more RRs... Although I found the random velocity and looseness settings help.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 25, 2020)

Can you please contain yourself to one post!


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 1, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> The update is getting very close to completion. All we have left to do is a bit of tightening on the fills and to build out all the grooves. I'd like to say it'll be out in July but I can't be certain.


any idea when it will be out?


----------



## Tony M. (Sep 1, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> any idea when it will be out?


that interests me too!


----------



## ziggi (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello! I was wondering what is the status of the LAMP update development. I guess it got more complicated for various reasons including Covid. Any idea if it's going to happen in October? Or in this year? Thank you!
Ziggi


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 30, 2020)

ziggi said:


> Hello! I was wondering what is the status of the LAMP update development. I guess it got more complicated for various reasons including Covid. Any idea if it's going to happen in October? Or in this year? Thank you!
> Ziggi


Hey! The update itself is complete but we're still working on the content to go along with it. We've got a few projects going in parallel at the moment, including Nashville Strings, which we're gearing to release before the end of the year so things are kind of crazy on our end. If not out by the end of November, it will be shortly after! Thanks for hanging in there, and please feel free to keep adding multi/groove requests in the meantime. 

Ollie


----------



## ziggi (Sep 30, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey! The update itself is complete but we're still working on the content to go along with it. We've got a few projects going in parallel at the moment, including Nashville Strings, which we're gearing to release before the end of the year so things are kind of crazy on our end. If not out by the end of November, it will be shortly after! Thanks for hanging in there, and please feel free to keep adding multi/groove requests in the meantime.
> 
> Ollie


Thank you so much for the quick answer. I might have to make a decision which main drum library I have to buy before the end of Nov (project starts in the middle of Nov). As you mentioned you are planning a discount for new users. Any plans for existing ones?
Once again thanks and keep my fingers crossed for your projects.
Z.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 30, 2020)

ziggi said:


> Thank you so much for the quick answer. I might have to make a decision which main drum library I have to buy before the end of Nov (project starts in the middle of Nov). As you mentioned you are planning a discount for new users. Any plans for existing ones?
> Once again thanks and keep my fingers crossed for your projects.
> Z.


No problem! I'm not sure I understand your question regarding existing users. The update will be free for all owners of the product. Regardless of when the update is released, we'll be running a sale around Black Friday so keep your eye out in November.


----------



## Emmanuel (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello, in the next update of LAMP, there will be a serial code for native access ? Or we will still have to run it by the "file" menu of kontakt


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 3, 2020)

Any updates on the ETA for the update? The 30% off sale is intriguing.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Nov 3, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Any updates on the ETA for the update? The 30% off sale is intriguing.



In the NSS thread they said they are on their way.


----------



## nuyo (Nov 4, 2020)

Emmanuel said:


> Hello, in the next update of LAMP, there will be a serial code for native access ? Or we will still have to run it by the "file" menu of kontakt



I don't think that this will be very high on the list of improvements and changes.


----------



## A.N.D.I (Nov 8, 2020)

When I go to Audio Ollie's website (the homepage) and scroll down a bit, the displayed normal price for LAMP is 449!?


----------



## nuyo (Nov 8, 2020)

A.N.D.I said:


> When I go to Audio Ollie's website (the homepage) and scroll down a bit, the displayed normal price for LAMP is 449!?



If they add more multis in the update, and maybe a way to exchange custom multis between users, it's definitly worth it.


----------



## A.N.D.I (Nov 8, 2020)

nuyo said:


> If they add more multis in the update, and maybe a way to exchange custom multis between users, it's definitly worth it.


I mean another thing. On the sub page the displayed normal price is 499. Which is correct?


----------



## nuyo (Nov 8, 2020)

A.N.D.I said:


> I mean another thing. On the sub page the displayed normal price is 499. Which is correct?



It's at 349 at the moment.


----------



## A.N.D.I (Nov 8, 2020)

nuyo said:


> It's at 349 at the moment.


That is clear. I related to the difference of the displayed normal price. On the main page (when you scroll down a little bit) it's 449, on the product page it's 499.


----------



## A.N.D.I (Nov 8, 2020)

A.N.D.I said:


> That is clear. I related to the difference of the displayed normal price. On the main page (when you scroll down a little bit) it's 449, on the product page it's 499.


30% off from 449 would be 314.


----------



## Beans (Nov 8, 2020)

If you have a question for them, I recommend you hit up their Contact form on the web site. There's not much interaction here at VI-C.


----------



## A.N.D.I (Nov 8, 2020)

Beans said:


> If you have a question for them, I recommend you hit up their Contact form on the web site. There's not much interaction here at VI-C.


Okay thanks.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 27, 2020)

Any news on the update?


----------



## nuyo (Dec 29, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Any news on the update?



New Multis would be enough for me...


----------



## mafan (Jan 2, 2021)

Now that the taste has released some lamp with the sequencer, can we expect the update soon? @Audio Ollie


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 2, 2021)

mafan said:


> Now that the taste has released some lamp with the sequencer, can we expect the update soon? @Audio Ollie


Yes just want to really finesse the grooves. It's incredibly inspiring to work with the sequencer but takes time to build these. I'm trying to really push the limits of what we can do with it


----------



## mafan (Jan 2, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Yes just want to really finesse the grooves. It's incredibly inspiring to work with the sequencer but takes time to build these. I'm trying to really push the limits of what we can do with it



That’s awesome! Really looking forward to it. Thanks Ollie!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 8, 2021)

The grooves in Taste are fantastic. As you push the mod wheel the loop gets denser. I hope there is a lot of that stuff.


----------



## ziggi (Jan 9, 2021)

Agreed, Taste grooves sound lively and are very expressive, possible to make short accents with MW. I just liked to kindly remind you about other than 4/4 meters and straight 8 division. This is, in my opinion, a limitation of i.e Damage (which sounds blood good btw).
Re: Taste, some of your string patches have very noticeable looping points, including clicks. No-go with this kind of competition on the string lib market. But easy to solve


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hy,

I own LAMP and Uke. I LOVE them.
How will the 1.1 update be downloaded ? NkI + samples or only new nkis and multis ? Thanks.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jan 18, 2021)

@Audio Ollie I expect it’s probably too late to submit requests for Multis, however some basic shaker rhythm/grooves using the new sequencer would be really useful. Thanks !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 18, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Hy,
> 
> I own LAMP and Uke. I LOVE them.
> How will the 1.1 update be downloaded ? NkI + samples or only new nkis and multis ? Thanks.


All of the above. We're including new noised reduced samples as an alternative set, new nkis and new multis.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 19, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> All of the above. We're including new noised reduced samples as an alternative set, new nkis and new multis.


Thank you.


----------



## josephwmorgan (Mar 24, 2021)

New update looks/sounds great! THANK YOU FOR RRs


----------



## Christof (Mar 24, 2021)

Dumb question: How can I access the update?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 24, 2021)

Christof said:


> Dumb question: How can I access the update?


Check out the LAMP update thread I just posted. There are update install instructions on there. 

Cheers!

Ollie


----------



## nuyo (Mar 24, 2021)

Christof said:


> Dumb question: How can I access the update?


You need to redownload the library.


----------



## Christof (Mar 24, 2021)

This is a bit weird and not user friendly.
As user I don't get any notification?
I have to search this forum to learn how to update?
I LOVE this product, but the communication with existing users is a bit poor.
Sorry if I am wrong or missed something


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 24, 2021)

Christof said:


> This is a bit weird and not user friendly.
> As user I don't get any notification?
> I have to search this forum to learn how to update?
> I LOVE this product, but the communication with existing users is a bit poor.
> Sorry if I am wrong or missed something


You must not be on our mailing list. I can't send you emails without your permission.


----------



## Christof (Mar 24, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> You must not be on our mailing list. I can't send you emails without your permission.


Okay, seems like I missed something.
My apologies.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 24, 2021)

Christof said:


> Okay, seems like I missed something.
> My apologies.


No worries, if you need assistance with the update I'd be happy to help you. Just shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## YanJ (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello, I now re-download the complete sound library, but I found that the compressed package is still ao002_LA Modern Perc_v1.0.nkr, not the v1.1 version, which seems to be the same as the previous download. Did I download it wrong? I downloaded it using Connect.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 25, 2021)

Ah man this is excellent news! Gonna download this badboy as soon as I’m fire you the gear!


----------



## Christof (Mar 25, 2021)

YanJ said:


> Hello, I now re-download the complete sound library, but I found that the compressed package is still ao002_LA Modern Perc_v1.0.nkr, not the v1.1 version, which seems to be the same as the previous download. Did I download it wrong? I downloaded it using Connect.


Same here, just downloaded to but it's the 1.0 version which I already have.
It was created on July 18th 2019 at 06:40 pm.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

Christof said:


> Same here, just downloaded to but it's the 1.0 version which I already have.
> It was created on July 18th 2019 at 06:40 pm.


Did you download in Pulse or Continuata?

If you downloaded in Pulse, did you delete the product before reinstalling?


----------



## Christof (Mar 25, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Did you download in Pulse or Continuata?
> 
> If you downloaded in Pulse, did you delete the product before reinstalling?


I used Continuata


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

Christof said:


> I used Continuata


Please use Pulse


----------



## Christof (Mar 25, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Please use Pulse


My Continuata serial key works there as well?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

Christof said:


> My Continuata serial key works there as well?


Yep


----------



## justjero (Oct 19, 2021)

Can we change the DFD mode to make our own sick multis? i can't seem to change it


----------



## rawyogaman (Nov 27, 2021)

I just downloaded with Pulse and have 1.0 version. I am on your mailing list. Please tell me how to download 1.1. Thanks


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 27, 2021)

rawyogaman said:


> I just downloaded with Pulse and have 1.0 version. I am on your mailing list. Please tell me how to download 1.1. Thanks


Please make sure you're using the latest version of Pulse (v40.1.7) to ensure you'll see the update


----------

